# ULA DFW Annual Easter Picnic 2007 ∙



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I would like to dedicated this years easter egg hunt in memoery of Louie's daughter Magali.. Louie and his family (daughter & son) would help out behind the scenes, not only in providing candy and eggs but they would also take the dontated candy and eggs and put them together for me. That's where I really remember Magali, she'd come up to me at the picnic with a big ol'bag full of eggs, 'here my Dad said to give these to you'.... Something most people didn't know about Magali and how she helped out behind the scenes.. Louie and his family have helped me every year since I started doing the Easter egg hunt... I'd like to have a moment of silence for Magali before the hunt begins...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 17 2007, 04:31 PM~7014105
> *I would like to dedicated this years easter egg hunt in memoery of Louie's daughter Magali.. Louie and his family (daughter & son) would help out behind the scenes, not only in providing candy and eggs but they would also take the dontated candy and eggs and put them together for me. That's where I really remember Magali, she'd come up to me at the picnic with a big ol'bag full of eggs, 'here my Dad said to give these to you'.... Something most people didn't know about Magli and how she helped out out behind the scenes.. Louie and his family have helped me every year since I started doing the Easter egg hunt... I'd like to have a moment of silence for Magali before the hunt begins...
> *


It's gett'n to be that time of year. Time for planning the ULA's annual Easter picnic.
Need to work on having it again at Flag Pole Hill park. Will need to check and see if the renovations will be completed by Easter Sunday.. This year I will once again be taking care of the Easter egg hunt. My goal is to have over 2,500 easter eggs.
So everyone keep that in mind and car clubs, businesses & solo riders please start working on helping me out on reaching this goal. I will alos need some help.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Hopefully I can go


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 17 2007, 04:34 PM~7014133
> *Hopefully I can go
> *


Cool.. You'll be the hottest thing there if you do...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 17 2007, 04:40 PM~7014214
> *Cool.. You'll be the hottest thing there if you do...
> *


x2 John


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 17 2007, 04:40 PM~7014214
> *Cool.. You'll be the hottest thing there if you do...
> *


You gonna make pancakes again?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 17 2007, 09:06 PM~7016930
> *You gonna make pancakes again?
> *


For you, the world!!!!.. Yes I will be making pancakes again this year...


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 17 2007, 03:31 PM~7014105
> *I would like to dedicated this years easter egg hunt in memoery of Louie's daughter Magali.. Louie and his family (daughter & son) would help out behind the scenes, not only in providing candy and eggs but they would also take the dontated candy and eggs and put them together for me. That's where I really remember Magali, she'd come up to me at the picnic with a big ol'bag full of eggs, 'here my Dad said to give these to you'.... Something most people didn't know about Magali and how she helped out behind the scenes.. Louie and his family have helped me every year since I started doing the Easter egg hunt... I'd like to have a moment of silence for Magali before the hunt begins...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

JOHN

GET AT ME I NEED YOUR ADDY. SO ME AND MY GUYS CAN GET SOME STUFF FOR THIS EVENT.

JOE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 17 2007, 03:40 PM~7014214
> *Cool.. You'll be the hottest thing there if you do...
> *



no she wont i will. :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 18 2007, 05:34 PM~7024475
> *no she wont i will.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

T :0 
T  
T


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 18 2007, 03:50 PM~7023702
> *For you, the world!!!!.. Yes I will be making pancakes again this year...
> *


PANCAKES ,HELL YEAH ,WUZ UP JOHN CAN I GET A FEW FOR MYSELF ?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 18 2007, 05:34 PM~7024475
> *no she wont i will.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: DONT LET HOMEGURL FROM YOUR HOLLOWEEN PARTY SHOW UP , ALL THE WIFIES WILL GET PISSED ! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

what car show is in fort worth on the 28th


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 17 2007, 04:31 PM~7014105
> *I would like to dedicated this years easter egg hunt in memoery of Louie's daughter Magali.. Louie and his family (daughter & son) would help out behind the scenes, not only in providing candy and eggs but they would also take the dontated candy and eggs and put them together for me. That's where I really remember Magali, she'd come up to me at the picnic with a big ol'bag full of eggs, 'here my Dad said to give these to you'.... Something most people didn't know about Magali and how she helped out behind the scenes.. Louie and his family have helped me every year since I started doing the Easter egg hunt... I'd like to have a moment of silence for Magali before the hunt begins...
> *


----------



## benbendana (Jun 22, 2005)

what jon's cookin :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jan 20 2007, 05:19 PM~7041156
> *:uh:  DONT LET HOMEGURL FROM YOUR HOLLOWEEN PARTY SHOW UP , ALL THE WIFIES WILL GET PISSED !  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Flag Pole Hill is not going to happen this year but the City of Dallas and I are already working on another location and NO it's not Kiest Park......
I will explain it on Thursday.
Don't forget dues are due this Thursday


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jan 20 2007, 05:19 PM~7041156
> *:uh:  DONT LET HOMEGURL FROM YOUR HOLLOWEEN PARTY SHOW UP , ALL THE WIFIES WILL GET PISSED !  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ha ha she only comes out during halloween ese. i got that bitch on lock down.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 22 2007, 03:48 PM~7055428
> *:biggrin:
> ha ha she only comes out during halloween ese. i got that bitch on lock down.
> *


lol


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

T :0 
T  
T


----------



## benbendana (Jun 22, 2005)

don't worry sal I will bring the hottest lady around rember her :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benbendana_@Jan 23 2007, 12:38 AM~7060421
> *don't worry sal I will bring the hottest lady around rember her  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benbendana_@Jan 22 2007, 11:38 PM~7060421
> *don't worry sal I will bring the hottest lady around rember her  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: my lady says i can go now


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Damn....I thought I seen everything on Lay It Low!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by benbendana_@Jan 23 2007, 12:38 AM~7060421
> *don't worry sal I will bring the hottest lady around rember her  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Is there a ULA meeting this Thursday???

If so, I'm gonna try to get off school early and drop by with my big bro Jon. 

Someone PM me details please.... Thanks

XOXO


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benbendana_@Jan 22 2007, 11:38 PM~7060421
> *don't worry sal I will bring the hottest lady around rember her  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



that is one sexy bitch. woooohooooooo cant wait to see her again. hey yall need to quit hating on my ruca. she's fine :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 23 2007, 10:21 PM~7067799
> *Is there a ULA meeting this Thursday???
> 
> If so, I'm gonna try to get off school early and drop by with my big bro Jon.
> ...


Did you get the directions?

If not, here you go.

2443 Walnut Hill Lane,
Dallas, Texas 75229


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 25 2007, 02:10 PM~7082274
> *Did you get the directions?
> 
> If not, here you go.
> ...


 :scrutinize: you going Luis ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I may be out in the area tonight. You?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

What up ULA.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 25 2007, 03:08 PM~7082889
> *I may be out in the area tonight. You?
> *


sure will.

got to sell tickets


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ULA members get ready cause Easters com'n... Let's get ready for the best Easter picnic yet. In memory of Louie's daughter..


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 25 2007, 01:10 PM~7082274
> *Did you get the directions?
> 
> If not, here you go.
> ...


Thanks, I had fun. I love going to the ULA meeting everytime I can. They are well worth the drive.... :cheesy:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok, let me hear from those who will be donating for the Easter Egg hunt.. I need $20 from each ULA club or business for plastic eggs & candy or anything else you want to donate. This years Easter Egg hunt and all others going forward will be in memory Magli, Louie's daughter.. :0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 9 2007, 02:45 PM~7219834
> *Ok, let me hear from those who will be donating for the Easter Egg hunt.. I need $20 from each ULA club or business for plastic eggs & candy or anything else you want to donate. This years Easter Egg hunt and all others going forward will be in memory Magli, Louie's daughter.. :0
> *



i'll donate some eggs and money for the hunt. :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 10 2007, 10:43 AM~7225150
> *i'll donate some eggs and money for the hunt.  :biggrin:
> *


me 2


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 9 2007, 02:45 PM~7219834
> *Ok, let me hear from those who will be donating for the Easter Egg hunt.. I need $20 from each ULA club or business for plastic eggs & candy or anything else you want to donate. This years Easter Egg hunt and all others going forward will be in memory Magli, Louie's daughter.. :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 9 2007, 02:45 PM~7219834
> *Ok, let me hear from those who will be donating for the Easter Egg hunt.. I need $20 from each ULA club or business for plastic eggs & candy or anything else you want to donate. This years Easter Egg hunt and all others going forward will be in memory Magli, Louie's daughter.. :0
> *


COUNT US IN JOHN ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(Homie Styln @ Feb 9 2007, 02:45 PM) *
Ok, let me hear from those who will be donating for the Easter Egg hunt.. I need $20 from each ULA club or business for plastic eggs & candy or anything else you want to donate. This years Easter Egg hunt and all others going forward will be in memory Magli, Louie's daughter.. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 12 2007, 06:41 PM~7242375
> *COUNT US IN JOHN !  :thumbsup:
> *


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cool - I knew I could count on you..................


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 12 2007, 09:41 PM~7244860
> *QUOTE(Homie Styln @ Feb 9 2007, 02:45 PM) *
> Ok, let me hear from those who will be donating for the Easter Egg hunt.. I need $20 from each ULA club or business for plastic eggs & candy or anything else you want to donate. This years Easter Egg hunt and all others going forward will be in memory Magli, Louie's daughter..
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


come john you dont even have to ask us :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

T :cheesy: 
T  
T


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Update on Picnic Location

Sandy Lake-CLOSED EASTER SUNDAY

Flag Pole Hill -CLOSED DUE TO CONSTRUCTION

Nobuck - NOT AVAILABLE DUE TO SOFTBALL GAMES

Mountain Creek Park-NO PARKING ON THE GRASS


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

JOHN


WILL BE MAKING A TRIP OUT YOUR WAY VERY SOON WITH A DELIVERY FOR YOU 


JOE


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Feb 15 2007, 04:09 PM~7270627
> *JOHN
> WILL BE MAKING A TRIP OUT YOUR WAY VERY SOON WITH A DELIVERY FOR YOU
> JOE
> *


Cool keep me posted...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 15 2007, 02:34 PM~7269769
> *Update on Picnic Location
> 
> Sandy Lake-CLOSED EASTER SUNDAY
> ...


How bout talking with the people from Lake Dallas?
Or we can go back to Keist Park if it's availalbe.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 15 2007, 01:34 PM~7269769
> *Update on Picnic Location
> 
> Sandy Lake-CLOSED EASTER SUNDAY
> ...



DAMN SYNBAD ARE WE GONNA GET ANY PARK FOR THE EASTER PICNIC OR WHAT.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Lake Dallas have you called them?


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

It's becuase we are Mexicans! You see the shit is spreading :uh:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 16 2007, 12:52 PM~7278860
> *It's becuase we are Mexicans!  You see the shit is spreading  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 15 2007, 01:34 PM~7269769
> *Update on Picnic Location
> 
> Sandy Lake-CLOSED EASTER SUNDAY
> ...


_Sandy Lake park opens on March 17th. is it just closed that day or what? Have you got in contact with them. If not i can go by there and see if anyone can give me information on reserving it for us, if that's possible._


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Feb 17 2007, 01:43 PM~7286230
> *Sandy Lake park opens on March 17th. is it just closed that day or what? Have you got in contact with them. If not i can go by there and see if anyone can give me information on reserving it for us, if that's possible.</span>
> *




<a href=\'http://www.sandylake.com/sandylake.html\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.sandylake.com</a>

*Sandy Lake Park
I-35E at Sandy Lake Road (Exit 444)
1800 Sandy Lake Road
Carrollton, TX 75006
(972) 242-7449*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Feb 17 2007, 02:43 PM~7286230
> *Sandy Lake park opens on March 17th. is it just closed that day or what? Have you got in contact with them. If not i can go by there and see if anyone can give me information on reserving it for us, if that's possible.
> *


x2 I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF SANDY LAKE BEING CLOSED ON EASTER. I CALLED AND GOT AN ANSWERING MACHINE AND IT DID SAY IT WILL REOPEN ON MARCH 17TH......IT MIGHT BE THE LIGHT AT THE END OF OUR TUNNEL.


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

I already SPOKE to Sandy Lake.....The OWNER told me they are closed for Easter.........

So Mountain Creek Park is available we just can't PARK on the GRASS


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The Easter Egg Hunt.. :angel: In memeory of Magli :angel: :angel:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*John J Audubon Park
Garland, TX 75043*
*
:dunno: I'm just saying...............

They Have Swap Meets there all the time......
You can Park on the Grass and grill there too...
It's a Big Park, and It's a a few bloocks away from 30 & 635.....*

VGP -- It's your Hood Homie, You thik it can hold the ULA ?


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 19 2007, 07:53 AM~7296337
> *John J Audubon Park
> Garland, TX 75043
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: 

I drive by all the time and never thought about it. I can go take some pictures and post them up, but I do believe it's big enough


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 19 2007, 07:33 AM~7296472
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> I drive by all the time and never thought about it.  I can go take some pictures and post them up, but I do believe it's big enough
> *


how's is the law out there


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 19 2007, 10:47 AM~7297158
> *how's is the law out there
> *


They are kind-of sensitive man. It would be cool for some days and then others they pull everybody and their mama's over :uh: 

I had several bad expirences :banghead:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 19 2007, 11:57 AM~7297204
> *They are kind-of sensitive man.  It would be cool for some days and then others they pull everybody and their mama's over  :uh:
> 
> I had several bad expirences :banghead:
> *



Yup, but the thing is the park is right on the Mesquite / Garland / Dallas Border.
The Park use to be Mesquite ISD's But Garland Bought it back in the 90's...

Hey, if they dont say anything whan they have the Swap Meet there. Why would they for this....... :dunno: 

But whatever......... The Place's are limited this year.




VGP ------> :buttkick: <------ COP

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 19 2007, 10:06 AM~7297258
> *Yup, but the thing is the park is right on the Mesquite / Garland / Dallas  Border.
> The Park use to be Mesquite ISD's  But Garland Bought it back in the 90's...
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: do they have beer out thier when they have the swap meet's :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

I Dont Know, But I know there is a Beer Store right in front of the Park ...
not even a 3min walk !

I would say paper cup like a mother ! ! !


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 19 2007, 10:19 AM~7297365
> *I Dont Know, But I know there is a Beer Store right in front of the Park ...
> not even a 3min walk !
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 19 2007, 11:06 AM~7297258
> *Yup, but the thing is the park is right on the Mesquite / Garland / Dallas  Border.
> The Park use to be Mesquite ISD's  But Garland Bought it back in the 90's...
> 
> ...


 :0 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

STILL NO PARK. THIS IS FUCKIN GETTING OLD.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 19 2007, 01:25 PM~7298263
> *STILL NO PARK. THIS IS FUCKIN GETTING OLD.
> *


x2....you need to :buttkick: the person in charge of this part :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 19 2007, 02:34 PM~7298336
> *x2....you need to  :buttkick: the person in charge of this part  :uh:
> *



X3, Easter is just a few weeks away ! ! ! !


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

I BEEN TO THAT SPOT FOR A FEW SWAP-MEETS ITS PRETTY BIG .


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Just a reminder that we have a meeting tomorrow and for all of you that know of a place or have a place in mind were we can have the easter picnic, please try to get information on it and bring the info with you to the meeting.. We dont have but a couple of weeks til easter and still no place....  *


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

*KIEST PARK IS A PROBLEM SOLVER*</span>


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juan_Gotti_@Feb 21 2007, 05:27 PM~7319912
> *KIEST PARK IS A PROBLEM SOLVER</span>
> *


at this point it maybe


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Hope the DFW ULA has a good turnout..from THE HLC...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

We may just have to do like the old days and just show up to a park and take over..


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 21 2007, 09:28 PM~7321500
> *We may just have to do like the old days and just show up to a park and take over..
> *


 THATS THE WAY TO DO IT


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 21 2007, 09:28 PM~7321500
> *We may just have to do like the old days and just show up to a park and take over..
> *


x 3

yup... or how about taking over Reverchon or Bachman Lake??


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 21 2007, 08:28 PM~7321500
> *We may just have to do like the old days and just show up to a park and take over..
> *


l :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

ANYTHING?


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

IF U WERE AT THE MEETING U WOULD HAVE HEARD GONNA MSOT PEOPLE VOTED FOR IT TO BE AT THAT GRAWLYER PARK IN LOVEFEILD :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Feb 24 2007, 01:20 AM~7340859
> *IF U WERE AT THE MEETING U WOULD HAVE HEARD GONNA MSOT PEOPLE VOTED FOR IT TO BE AT THAT GRAWLYER PARK IN LOVEFEILD :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 24 2007, 01:37 AM~7340925
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah, what he said! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I was told it would be at Grawyler Park on Harry Hines?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Feb 24 2007, 09:04 AM~7341551
> *I was told it would be at Grawyler Park on Harry Hines?
> *


THAT IS A SMALL ASS PARK


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 24 2007, 11:15 AM~7341950
> *THAT IS A SMALL ASS PARK
> *


That's true but it's the best were gonne get..


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 25 2007, 07:39 PM~7350211
> *That's true but it's the best were gonne get..
> *


The best? There are a few I see mentioned here that are in better places and bigger area, but whatever ya'll say, just come up with one fast


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 25 2007, 08:39 PM~7350211
> *That's true but it's the best were gonne get..
> *


BUT LIKE YOU SAID WE MIGHT JUST HAVE TO* TAKE IT!* AND IT THAT IS THE CASE LETS TAKE A BIGGER ONE THAN THAT PARK.....THAT PLACE IS REALLY TOO SMALL. WE WOULD HAVE BETTER LUCK IN FRONT OF HARRY HINES BAZZAR


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 19 2007, 08:53 AM~7296337
> *Grawyler Park is kind of Small*


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Update on Easter Picnic------The picnic will be at Grawyler Park off of Harry Hines. The show cars will be the only cars allowed on the grass all other will have to park in the desginated areas. Here are a few rules.......as always beer is to be in a cup--the only things is if you bring the beer it has to go back with you. You will not be able to throw it in the dumpster. The guy that is allowing us to use this park is being real good to us. He will have the recreation center open for the bathroom for the women and kids, we will have porta potties, he is providing the electricity for the DJ. We do have to provide security, the hop area will be fenced. I would like to THANK everyone that has helped in getting this going, for those that always complain about anything, you need to attend a meeting or send someone from your club to give a suggest. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

this is bullshit i cant believe this. that park is to small and the parking aint worth of damn.i dont understand why we couldnt just do it at another park. doing itat that parkis not gonna work out. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. 

























































nah i'm i'm just playing LOL. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 26 2007, 02:04 PM~7354983
> *this is bullshit i cant believe this. that park is to small and the parking aint worth of damn.i dont understand why we couldnt just do it at another park. doing itat that parkis not gonna work out. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla.
> nah i'm i'm just playing LOL.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



JUST MY 2 CENTS BUT,


bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla.bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. 
bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. 
bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. 
bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. 
bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. 
bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. 
bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. 
bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla. 



AND THAT'S ALL I HAVRE TO SAY


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Everyone needs to be GLAD that we have a place to go









































No more :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Feb 26 2007, 04:39 PM~7356016
> *Everyone needs to be GLAD that we have a place to go
> No more :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :uh: 
no more ? ? ? ?

But thats what Layitlow is for.......


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 26 2007, 02:54 PM~7356116
> *:uh:
> no more ? ? ? ?
> 
> ...



:twak: 

huh, huh I Know :twak:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Feb 26 2007, 04:58 PM~7356150
> *:twak:
> 
> huh, huh I Know :twak:
> *



Damm... you didnt need to get all hood on me.... :tears:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Feb 26 2007, 11:01 AM~7354619
> *Update on Easter Picnic------The picnic will be at Grawyler Park off of Harry Hines. The show cars will be the only cars allowed on the grass all other will have to park in the desginated areas.
> *


 That's a nice park and if we only have the rides on the grass it will be better. There should be plenty of room if you get all the regular cars off the grass, but parking for the spectators is gonna be a bitch. 
That damn neighborhood is gonna hate us. :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Feb 26 2007, 05:13 PM~7356272
> *That's a nice park and if we only have the rides on the grass it will be better. There should be plenty of room if you get all the regular cars off the grass, but parking for the spectators is gonna be a bitch.
> That damn neighborhood is gonna hate us.  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 26 2007, 03:12 PM~7356264
> *Damm... you didnt need to get all hood on me....  :tears:
> *


I just had to :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Feb 26 2007, 06:32 PM~7356880
> *I just had to :biggrin:
> *



It's cool, I kind of enjoyed it :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 26 2007, 06:35 PM~7357767
> *It's cool, I kind of enjoyed it  :biggrin:
> *



Dang I didn't know you liked it like that. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Feb 26 2007, 08:36 PM~7357778
> *Dang I didn't know you liked it like that. :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

we all know who are the one's who get thier early i have never been thier.the way it sound's its first come first serve and get thier early


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 27 2007, 08:10 AM~7362136
> *we all know who are the one's who get thier early i have never been thier.the way it sound's its first come first serve and get thier early
> *


LOOKS LIKE THE EASTER PICNIC WILL START SATURDAY AFTERNOON!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 27 2007, 11:52 AM~7362895
> *LOOKS LIKE THE EASTER PICNIC WILL START SATURDAY AFTERNOON!
> *



Friday, midnight :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 27 2007, 10:55 AM~7362914
> *Friday, midnight  :0
> *


FUCK IT, I'M PARKING MY SHIT THERE AFTER THE FAIR PARK SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 27 2007, 11:57 AM~7362935
> *FUCK IT, I'M PARKING MY SHIT THERE AFTER THE FAIR PARK SHOW. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
I will just pay a crack head to sleep on a spot from now to the picnic..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 27 2007, 10:58 AM~7362947
> *:0
> I will just pay a crack head to sleep on a spot from now to the picnic..
> *


JUST GET THE CRACKHEAD CREW FROM JOE'S BURGER. THEY'LL SING, DANCE AND, PICK UP THE TRASH.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 27 2007, 12:00 PM~7362969
> *JUST GET THE CRACKHEAD CREW FROM JOE'S BURGER. THEY'LL SING, DANCE, AND PICK UP THE TRASH.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 27 2007, 07:10 AM~7362136
> *we all know who are the one's who get thier early i have never been thier.the way it sound's its first come first serve and get thier early
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 27 2007, 11:00 AM~7362969
> *JUST GET THE CRACKHEAD CREW FROM JOE'S BURGER. THEY'LL SING, DANCE AND, PICK UP THE TRASH.
> *



At least they're not like the pair at Taco Cabana. They were like, "you got a few quarters to spare"?.... "Nah man I aint got no money"....." I see you with them nice cars, i know you got change to spare"....."Man I already told you I got no change" 

(Your name here) -----> :twak: <------ Hobos


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 27 2007, 10:29 AM~7363256
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :wave: i keep an eye out for you


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Feb 26 2007, 02:39 PM~7356016
> *Everyone needs to be GLAD that we have a place to go
> No more :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



pero a mi me gusta aser el :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 27 2007, 01:33 PM~7364508
> *pero a mi me gusta aser el  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 27 2007, 02:33 PM~7364508
> *pero a mi me gusta aser el  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



*Hechese un trago mi Chuey !!!!*

**song in the background***

_Yo se bien que estoy afuera
Pero el dia que yo me muera
Se que tendras que llorar.
(*Llorar y llorar, llorar y llorar*)
Diras que no me quisiste
Pero vas a estar muy triste
Y asi te me vas a quedar.

Coro:
Con dinero y sin dinero.
Yo hago siempre lo que quiero.
Y mi palabra es la ley.
No tengo trono ni reina.
Ni nadie que me comprenda.
Pero sigo siendo el rey._


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 27 2007, 01:33 PM~7364508
> *pero a mi me gusta aser el  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

WENT BY GRAWYLER PARK TODAY JUST TO REFRESH MY MEMORY........OMG, IT IS GOING TO BE BEYOND PACKED COME EASTER. I PREDICT PEOPLE MARKING THEIR SPOTS REALLY REALLY EARLY. 


I MARKED OURS.....J/K :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 27 2007, 10:01 PM~7369355
> *WENT BY GRAWYLER PARK TODAY JUST TO REFRESH MY MEMORY........OMG, IT IS GOING TO BE BEYOND PACKED COME EASTER. I PREDICT PEOPLE MARKING THEIR SPOTS REALLY REALLY EARLY.
> I MARKED OURS.....J/K :biggrin:
> *



SHIT I MARKED MINE TOO. WE BETTER GET THERE BEFORE THE SHIT KICKERS DO. CUZ U KNOW THEM FUCKERS GET THERE EARLY.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 27 2007, 01:58 PM~7364720
> *Hechese un trago mi Chuey !!!!
> 
> **song in the background***
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

ATTENTION:.... Listening to Dallas City Council speak over issues around the Dallas area and guess what came up?....

PARKS.....

*Chairman Rozansky and Mayor Miller were debating on how to accomodate special events so that come monday morning the parks are clean. 

Quotes: Chairman Rozansky, " I would like to pass a motion for our city to pass an ordinance to provide larger receptacles". Laura Miller, " I agree. The receptacles we now have are too small to accomodate the events that are held at these parks". Rozansky, " I must admit that events are turning out a success for the City of Dallas. Last year alone we've had several automotive enthusiasts reverse several parks for misc events. I am proud to say that the park grounds have been left in a very prestine condition, in part due to excellent planing from these individuals"....*

You here that fellas ! WE BEING RECOGNIZED FOR KEEPING THE PARKS CLEAN !!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

You can listen on the classic station 101.1 FM......


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey tech sixthree are they gonna let you go buddy? I heard that the last ULA meeting you were not allowed because you got home late the last meeting.LOL....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 28 2007, 10:32 AM~7372058
> *Hey tech sixthree are they gonna let you go buddy? I heard that the last ULA meeting you were not allowed because you got home late the last meeting.LOL....
> *


 :0 ......


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 28 2007, 11:32 AM~7372058
> *Hey tech sixthree are they gonna let you go buddy? I heard that the last ULA meeting you were not allowed because you got home late the last meeting.LOL....
> *


*
What can I say she even toke my 63 away*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 28 2007, 10:37 AM~7372112
> *
> What can I say she even toke my 63 away
> 
> ...



Beastie Boys once said, " You gotta fight.... For your right..... To Riiiiiiiiiide".... 

Go on and get them keys back man !


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*you can even see my boy's bear on her lap !*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 28 2007, 10:03 AM~7371841
> *SHIT I MARKED MINE TOO. WE BETTER GET THERE BEFORE THE SHIT KICKERS DO. CUZ U KNOW THEM FUCKERS GET THERE EARLY.
> *


SHIT IT IS GOING TO BE OVERCROWDED IF IT IS JUST US. I DON'T THINK THERE WILL BE ANY ROOM FOR THE SHIT KICKERS AT ALL.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 28 2007, 10:23 AM~7372509
> *SHIT IT IS GOING TO BE OVERCROWDED IF IT IS JUST US. I DON'T THINK THERE WILL BE ANY ROOM FOR THE SHIT KICKERS AT ALL.
> *





Where is that park anyway?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 28 2007, 11:40 AM~7372135
> *Beastie Boys once said, " You gotta fight.... For your right..... To Riiiiiiiiiide"....
> 
> Go on and get them keys back man !
> *



Come on homie you know I got mine & get mine...

I'm not the one with sorry ass excuses like
I was sick, I was hang over , and my favorite " I Ran into the Door "


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 28 2007, 11:33 AM~7372576
> *Come on homie you know I got mine & get mine...
> 
> I'm not the one with sorry ass excuses like
> ...



What you talkin bout Willis ? :dunno:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 28 2007, 12:34 PM~7372584
> *What you talkin bout Willis ? :dunno:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

:0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 28 2007, 11:35 AM~7372592
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

hes koo kooo.....


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 28 2007, 12:36 PM~7372598
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey tech the next time you go to the store ask the manager if they sell mans balls because your wife took yours......haha lol!!!HONK!!HONK!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 28 2007, 12:40 PM~7372640
> *Hey tech the next time you go to the store ask the manager if they sell mans balls because your wife took yours......haha  lol!!!HONK!!HONK!!
> *



Oh No, homie there on your chest homie....

* CHEST NUTS* :biggrin: 


Honk ! ! ! ! DONK ! ! ! !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*You sure they werent thrown at the wall ???*

*
Walnuts.....*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous User* )
2 Members: TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, Sin7




:uh:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

hahaha LOL! good one...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 28 2007, 11:31 AM~7372557
> *Where is that park anyway?
> *


http://www.google.com/maps?q=7500+Harry+Hi...oi=map&ct=title


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 28 2007, 10:33 AM~7372576
> *Come on homie you know I got mine & get mine...
> 
> I'm not the one with sorry ass excuses like
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

If I'm right it's the same park that D-Town Bomb's had a show at last year ....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 28 2007, 01:08 PM~7372863
> *If I'm right it's the same park that D-Town Bomb's had a show at last year ....
> *


Park is located 30 East and Dolphin. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

ARE THEY GOING TO ALLOW PARKING ON THE GRASS?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 28 2007, 01:11 PM~7372880
> *Park is located 30 East and Dolphin. :biggrin:
> *


My bad homies! Thinking of another park. :angry:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 28 2007, 11:15 AM~7372910
> *ARE THEY GOING TO ALLOW PARKING ON THE GRASS?
> *


The only cars that will be parking on the grass will be the show cars.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Feb 28 2007, 06:13 PM~7375057
> *The only cars that will be parking on the grass will be the show cars.
> *


I guess that will leave me out. At least can I play in the grass.........


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 1 2007, 01:01 PM~7382637
> *I guess that will leave me out. At least can I play in the grass.........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 6 2007, 09:34 PM~7424153
> *T
> T
> T
> *


Sup Lil John?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

DAMN DAYS R GETTING SHORTER :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 7 2007, 08:34 PM~7432542
> *DAMN DAYS R GETTING SHORTER :biggrin:
> *



Sup dawg,sell me that caddy license plate......... :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

2007 EASTER IS GONNA BE THE BEST ONE EVER!!!!! BLVD ACES FORT WORTH WILL BE IN D-TOWN FOR EASTER SUNDAY!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

i will be there just tell me what you need i got'cha


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:uh: WE COULD ALWAYS USE A FEW EXTRA CASES OF *BUDWEISERS THE KING OF BEERS!*


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 8 2007, 02:14 PM~7437487
> *:uh: WE COULD ALWAYS USE A FEW EXTRA CASES OF BUDWEISERS THE KING OF BEERS!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Everone needs to keep in mind that if you *TAKE *the *BEER *you have *TAKE *the *TRASH *with you when you *LEAVE*........Be considerater and clean up after for you club...........


$5.00 Donation for the ULA Memebers to park on the GRASS
$10.00 Doantion for NON ULA Memembers to park on GRASS

These donations will be helping out Fabien with the afterschool programs he has. This money WIL NOT go to the ULA it will all be DONATED to Grawyler Recreation Center.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SHTI DOG I GOT IRD OF IT ALREADY HIT UP KINGS TIRE IN FT WORTH THEY GOT THEM THERE ORTIZ :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Feb 28 2007, 06:13 PM~7375057
> *The only cars that will be parking on the grass will be the show cars.
> *


that park is not big enough for cars not to be parked on the grass ..show car or not show car. ''remember LOWRIDERS are not the only ones that are going to be out there''


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Mar 8 2007, 11:38 AM~7436337
> *2007 EASTER IS GONNA BE THE BEST ONE EVER!!!!! BLVD ACES FORT WORTH WILL BE IN D-TOWN FOR EASTER SUNDAY!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


The ULA is collecting money to support this event. Please make sure that all those who plan on attending donate thier fair share, we are also collecting $20 for the Easter Egg hunt that will be held in memory of Louie's daughter..


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

got a couple of boxes headed your way be on the look out uffin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 12 2007, 07:37 PM~7465170
> *The ULA is collecting money to support this event. Please make sure that all those who plan on attending donate thier fair share, we are also collecting $20 for the Easter Egg hunt that will be held in memory of Louie's daughter..
> *



John I got my eggs for you...... :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 13 2007, 08:15 AM~7468174
> *John I got my eggs for you...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ME TOO JOHN I GOT TWO EGGS FOR U. I MEAN EGGS FOR U. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 13 2007, 10:20 AM~7469030
> *ME TOO JOHN I GOT TWO EGGS FOR U. I MEAN EGGS FOR U.  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



lol!!! HONK! HONK!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 13 2007, 07:15 AM~7468174
> *John I got my eggs for you...... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

DAMN SEEMS LIKE NO ONE IS HYPED FOR THIS EVENT :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 14 2007, 09:18 PM~7481036
> *DAMN SEEMS LIKE NO ONE IS HYPED FOR THIS EVENT :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Hey Im crunk..... :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 14 2007, 10:18 PM~7481036
> *DAMN SEEMS LIKE NO ONE IS HYPED FOR THIS EVENT :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


it will be :cheesy:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ+Mar 14 2007, 10:18 PM~7481036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you get two :uh: :uh: 









:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 14 2007, 10:18 PM~7481036
> *DAMN SEEMS LIKE NO ONE IS HYPED FOR THIS EVENT :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I AM SURE THE SIZE OF THE PARK IS PRANCING AROUND IN THE BACK OF EVERYONE'S MIND........


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 16 2007, 02:34 PM~7491900
> *I AM SURE THE SIZE OF THE PARK IS PRANCING AROUND IN THE BACK OF EVERYONE'S MIND........
> *


something like that....


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA DOG I KNOW


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Well for those that don’t come to the meeting or don’t belong to the ULA, you just don’t know. Everyone from the ULA is ready for another good turnout at our annual picnic. As for the location, hey like everything else we’ll make the best of it. Were not going to look at the negative sides of the park we’ll accentuates the positive. The guy who runs this park is welcoming us with open arms and what we donate to him will get back to the community that lives around this park. So it’s a win – win situation..
So let’s go out there and chill’n grill like we always do. I’m glad it’s at a smaller park that way I don’t have to walk as far to taste everyone’s BBQ,LOL,LOL…


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 19 2007, 02:16 PM~7507239
> * I’m glad it’s at a smaller park that way I don’t have to walk as far to taste everyone’s BBQ,LOL,LOL…
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 19 2007, 12:16 PM~7507239
> *Well for those that don’t come to the meeting or don’t belong to the ULA, you just don’t know. Everyone from the ULA is ready for another good turnout at our annual picnic. As for the location, hey like everything else we’ll make the best of it. Were not going to look at the negative sides of the park we’ll accentuates the positive. The guy who runs this park is welcoming us with open arms and what we donate to him will get back to the community that lives around this park. So it’s a win – win situation..
> So let’s go out there and chill’n grill like we always do. I’m glad it’s at a smaller park that way I don’t have to walk as far to taste everyone’s BBQ,LOL,LOL…
> *



These words are so true..Said it simple and short and to the point.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 19 2007, 01:16 PM~7507239
> *Well for those that don’t come to the meeting or don’t belong to the ULA, you just don’t know. Everyone from the ULA is ready for another good turnout at our annual picnic. As for the location, hey like everything else we’ll make the best of it. Were not going to look at the negative sides of the park we’ll accentuates the positive. The guy who runs this park is welcoming us with open arms and what we donate to him will get back to the community that lives around this park. So it’s a win – win situation..
> So let’s go out there and chill’n grill like we always do. I’m glad it’s at a smaller park that way I don’t have to walk as far to taste everyone’s BBQ,LOL,LOL…
> *


 :thumbsup: I MIGHT HAVE TO HELP YOU OUT ON THE *TASTE TEST* ,SO WE CAN SEE WHO REALLY COOKS THE BEST !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

john 
let me know if you received the pkgs we sent you guys.
hope you guys have a great turn out .


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 16 2007, 01:34 PM~7491900
> *I AM SURE THE SIZE OF THE PARK IS PRANCING AROUND IN THE BACK OF EVERYONE'S MIND........
> *


wtf 

"PRANCING" 








NO PRANCING PLEASE.

:roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 19 2007, 01:16 PM~7507239
> *Well for those that don’t come to the meeting or don’t belong to the ULA, you just don’t know. Everyone from the ULA is ready for another good turnout at our annual picnic. As for the location, hey like everything else we’ll make the best of it. Were not going to look at the negative sides of the park we’ll accentuates the positive. The guy who runs this park is welcoming us with open arms and what we donate to him will get back to the community that lives around this park. So it’s a win – win situation..
> So let’s go out there and chill’n grill like we always do. I’m glad it’s at a smaller park that way I don’t have to walk as far to taste everyone’s BBQ,LOL,LOL…
> *


hmmmm....hey john...at first i thought you were talking about me and i felt offended, but after i thought about i said fuck it...i got my receipt at the dues first roll call! :biggrin: 

how many can say that :0 

i am only one man :wink:

party on garth!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

HONK!


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SUP WE NEED TO GET THIS SHIT CRACKIN WHOS THE HELL COMING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 9 2007, 04:59 PM~7446635
> *Everone needs to keep in mind that if you TAKE the BEER you have TAKE the TRASH with you when you LEAVE........Be considerater and clean up after for you club...........
> $5.00 Donation for the ULA Memebers to park on the GRASS
> $10.00 Doantion for NON ULA Memembers to park on GRASS
> ...


Maybe a good idea not to bring glass bottles, buy aluminum cans...

ULA car clubs & members should be allowed on the park grounds before non-ULA clubs/members.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 21 2007, 06:47 AM~7520534
> *Maybe a good idea not to bring glass bottles, buy aluminum cans...
> 
> ULA car clubs & members should be allowed on the park grounds before non-ULA clubs/members.
> *



I AGREE X2


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 21 2007, 07:47 AM~7520534
> *Maybe a good idea not to bring glass bottles, buy aluminum cans...
> 
> ULA car clubs & members should be allowed on the park grounds before non-ULA clubs/members.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 21 2007, 08:17 AM~7520975
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



How much is the buy in for dominoes? :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

$100 for u mr ortiz.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 21 2007, 09:18 AM~7520982
> *How much is the buy in for dominoes? :biggrin:
> *


U CALL IT , WUZZ UP BRO !


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 21 2007, 08:25 AM~7521029
> *$100 for u mr ortiz.
> *


Venom come on now....you know Im a broke baller... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 21 2007, 08:26 AM~7521030
> *U CALL IT , WUZZ UP BRO !
> *


Im in when you guys play.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 21 2007, 08:31 AM~7521065
> *Venom come on now....you know Im a broke baller... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 21 2007, 06:47 AM~7520534
> *Maybe a good idea not to bring glass bottles, buy aluminum cans...
> 
> ULA car clubs & members should be allowed on the park grounds before non-ULA clubs/members.
> *


Or maybe have kegs out there so no one will have to worry about beer bottles or cans. Having a keg you can throw the cup in the trash along with the rest of your trash.

ULA has first choice I think, but we will need to discuss it at the meeting and see how we can work this out..


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 21 2007, 09:32 AM~7521077
> *Im in when you guys play.
> *


DONT MATTER LETS GET CAR CLUBS AGAINST CAR CLUBS GOING ,TAG TEAMS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 21 2007, 11:27 AM~7522166
> *DONT MATTER LETS GET CAR CLUBS AGAINST CAR CLUBS GOING ,TAG TEAMS !  :thumbsup:
> *


AH HELL OKAY COOL......


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 21 2007, 12:27 PM~7522166
> *DONT MATTER LETS GET CAR CLUBS AGAINST CAR CLUBS GOING ,TAG TEAMS !  :thumbsup:
> *


you aint ready T :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 21 2007, 03:37 PM~7523378
> *you aint ready T :0
> *


BELIEVE ME BRO, IM READY !!!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

we should have a tournament to see who is the king of the ula dominoes :cheesy:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 21 2007, 05:08 PM~7523817
> *we should have a tournament to see who is the king of the ula dominoes :cheesy:
> *


ASK ROY WHO THE KING IS,HE KNOW'S ALREADY !


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

When is the next ULA meeting a few people have told me i need to come out and meet everyone and start coming around the meetings and events


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Mar 21 2007, 08:17 PM~7525356
> *When is the next ULA meeting  a few people have told me i need to come out and meet everyone  and start coming around the meetings and events
> *


TOMORROW !


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

What time does it start? and wheres it at i heard it moved


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Mar 21 2007, 08:54 PM~7525681
> *What time does it start?  and wheres it at  i heard it moved
> *


8PM AT PUGSLEYS LIBRARY OFF 35N &WALNUT HILL !


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Let's get ready and do it big......


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I want to give a BIG SHOUT OUT to EL LOKOTE from Prophecy car club in Fredricksburg. They sent the ULA a box of candy and plastic eggs for our Easter picnic.
Last year DALLAS LOWRIDERS took the Tomb Raider out and hopped it at their local show. Show'n the town of Fredricksburg some love. I advised them we no longer have the Tomb Raider to take this year. They have rescheduled their show for Aug.
DALLAS LOWRIDERS will try and get a couple of our cars to their show again this year..


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

THANKS ALOT FOR THE SHOUT OUT .
It's The least we could do for you guys .
We are not a part of the ULA , but we support All Riders in whatever way we can.Hopefully we will see you guys in Austin on the 6th.or Sat in Waco for the Viejitos Show @ The Hammertime Club


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 21 2007, 07:47 AM~7520534
> *Maybe a good idea not to bring glass bottles, buy aluminum cans...
> 
> ULA car clubs & members should be allowed on the park grounds before non-ULA clubs/members.
> *


and no cheating going to the park the day before and tapeing off youre area lets make it fair first come first


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 22 2007, 07:00 PM~7532221
> *and no cheating going to the park the day before  and tapeing off youre area lets make it fair first come first
> *


 :0 :twak:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 22 2007, 09:22 PM~7533525
> *:0  :twak:
> *


 :0 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 22 2007, 06:00 PM~7532221
> *and no cheating going to the park the day before  and tapeing off youre area lets make it fair first come first
> *


Don't send one member to hold 20 spots!

Show-uP as a car club "TOGETHER"!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 23 2007, 06:32 AM~7535359
> *Don't send one member to hold 20 spots!
> 
> Show-uP as a car club "TOGETHER"!
> ...


 :thumbsup: i agree its only fair


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

why all of a sudden people start saying make it fair, show up as a club. the way i look at it is life aint fair so get over it and if u get a good spot then u get a good spot. if u dont than tough shit. u should have got there early alone or together.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 23 2007, 05:46 AM~7535378
> *:thumbsup: i agree its only fair
> *




LIFE IS NOT FAIR, IF SOMEONE TOLD YOU IT WAS THEY LIED TO YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 23 2007, 08:01 AM~7535648
> *why all of a sudden people start saying make it fair, show up as a club. the way i look at it is life aint fair so get over it and if u get a good spot then u get a good spot. if u dont than tough shit. u should have got there early alone or together.
> *


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 23 2007, 07:01 AM~7535648
> *why all of a sudden people start saying make it fair, show up as a club. the way i look at it is life aint fair so get over it and if u get a good spot then u get a good spot. if u dont than tough shit. u should have got there early alone or together.
> *


Your right homie life is not fair, my problem is I don't have any *SUCKERS* in my club that will go post up at 4am for a damn spot! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Maybe since anything goes I'll go hire some of those dancers from JoesBurgers to be there waiting for me, a good spot and entertainment! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 23 2007, 07:22 AM~7535732
> *Your right homie life is not fair, my problem is I don't have any SUCKERS in my club that will go post up at 4am for a damn spot!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Maybe since anything goes I'll go hire some of those dancers from JoesBurgers to be there waiting for me, a good spot and entertainment!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



WELL DO WHAT U WANT TO DO MANDO. IT DONT MATTER TO ME. WE MIGHT NOT GO ANY WAY SO GO HIRE U A SUCKER AND I HOPE U GET A GOOD SPOT. IF NOT MAYBE U CAN JUST PARK ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE PARK LIKE U DID AT THE HOPTOBERFEST.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 23 2007, 07:22 AM~7535732
> *Your right homie life is not fair, my problem is I don't have any SUCKERS in my club that will go post up at 4am for a damn spot!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Maybe since anything goes I'll go hire some of those dancers from JoesBurgers to be there waiting for me, a good spot and entertainment!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



AND I DONT KNOW ABOUT YOU BUT THE LAST TIME I CHECKED I DID'NT HAVE ANY SUCKERS IN MY CLUB EITHER.


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

THIS IS A FIRST COME FIRST SERVE, THIS IS HOW IT'S DONE FOR ALL PICNICS EVERYONE KOWS THAT.....SO, HAVE SOMEONE THERE EARLY OR YOU YOURSELF GET THERE EARLY TO GET A SPOT. IF YOU GET THERE EARLY YOU MAY BE ABLE TO GET A GOOD SPOT.........*FIRST COME FIRST SERVE *


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 23 2007, 07:26 AM~7535742
> *WELL DO WHAT U WANT TO DO MANDO. IT DONT MATTER TO ME. WE MIGHT NOT GO ANY WAY SO GO HIRE U A SUCKER AND I HOPE U GET A GOOD SPOT. IF NOT MAYBE U CAN JUST PARK ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE PARK LIKE U DID AT THE HOPTOBERFEST.
> *



I have always said do what is best for your car club because I will do what is best for mine. Not trying to upset anyone but when we do events I try using common sense, it wouldn't upset me if we didn't get a good spot that's just the way it goes like you said life is not fair. 
At hoptoberfest we had the best spot, shade all day and no where near the fights that broke out.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 23 2007, 07:53 AM~7535864
> *I have always said do what is best for your car club because I will do what is best for mine. Not trying to upset anyone but when we do events I try using common sense, it wouldn't upset me if we didn't get a good spot that's just the way it goes like you said life is not fair.
> At hoptoberfest we had the best spot, shade all day and no where near the fights that broke out.
> *



OH OK, I GUESS NEXT TIME WE DO AN EVENT I'LL TRY USING THIS THING YOU CALL COMMON SENSE AND SEE HOW IT WORKS FOR ME. BUT I'M NOT TRYING TO UPSET ANYONE.


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Who is ready foe the easter Picnic


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

dam homies whats with all this, all im saying if you get thier at whatever time to get a good spot cool.but dont show up on sat night and rope of most of the park.we dont need no drama we all do what we want to do any way it's just my opinion


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Techniques Sixtythree you letting your wife go out with the girls on Saturday...


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 23 2007, 09:17 AM~7535967
> *Techniques Sixtythree you letting your wife go out with the girls on Saturday...
> *


 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 23 2007, 10:17 AM~7535967
> *Techniques Sixtythree you letting your wife go out with the girls on Saturday...
> *



You trying to do what you didnt do at the car show, I tolled you
" I keep My pimp hand strong "

NO ! Saturday we going to The New West for Jose BIrthday Party !


Everyone that can read this, 

* NEW WEST - SATURDAY - JOSE'S BIRTHDAY PARTY ! ! !
*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I ALREADY GOT MY SUCKER. I HOPE YALL GOT ONE TO.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WITH ROPE IN HAND


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 23 2007, 08:18 AM~7535975
> *:0
> *


Hey, I didn't mean it in a bad way, it was just a question.....Are yuo letting yours go to the Ladies Night Out.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 23 2007, 09:22 AM~7535998
> *Hey, I didn't mean it in a bad way, it was just a question.....Are yuo letting yours go to the Ladies Night Out.
> *


na we might be at new west :cheesy: yall should come


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 23 2007, 08:14 AM~7535952
> *dam homies whats with all this, all im saying if you  get thier at whatever time to get a good spot cool.but dont show up on sat night and rope of most of the park.we dont need no drama we all do what we want to do any way it's just my opinion
> *




At the last ULA picinc at Flagpole Hill I got into a confrontation with another car club because they decided to send someone out and block off a area for their club with caution tape and a daily driver. No plaque No shirt. That kind of shit has to stop it's bad enough the car shows are that way now the picnics. :uh: 
Then people wonder "Why didn't they park over here why are they in the other parking lot or the other building". Hell all the good spots were taken or reserved.
Park where you want to park do what you want to do as long as you attend the ULA meetings and pay the dues then that's what matters. Do what is best for your car club.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I DONT MEAN NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE ON THIS THREAD. I'M JUST VOICEING MY OPINION. SORRY IF ANYONE GOT OFFENDED. HAVE A GOOD DAY AND COME CACA.


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 23 2007, 08:24 AM~7536011
> *na we might be at new west  :cheesy: yall should come
> *


I think we are but we haven't finalized our plans.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 23 2007, 10:24 AM~7536011
> *na we might be at new west  :cheesy: yall should come
> *



:thumbsup: 

Yup, Ya should go... That way your vatos will be across the club.
and Ya wont get in so much trouble at home. :biggrin: 

I'm going to start the V A W W

 Vato's - Aginst - Wild - Woman


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 23 2007, 08:28 AM~7536028
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Yup, Ya should go... That way your vatos will be across the club.
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 23 2007, 08:28 AM~7536028
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Yup, Ya should go... That way your vatos will be across the club.
> ...




MAN U R GONNA GET JUMPED BY A BUNCH OF CHICKS ONE DAY FOO. :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 23 2007, 09:28 AM~7536028
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Yup, Ya should go... That way your vatos will be across the club.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 23 2007, 10:31 AM~7536040
> *MAN U R GONNA GET JUMPED BY A BUNCH OF CHICKS ONE DAY FOO.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: I hope not !

If I do it will be takeig one for the team.


But on the reals everyone Saturday lilJoe is 
celebrateing his Birthday at the NEW WEST

*NEW WEST - SATURDAY - JOSE'S BIRTHDAY PARTY ! *


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 23 2007, 09:31 AM~7536040
> *MAN U R GONNA GET JUMPED BY A BUNCH OF CHICKS ONE DAY FOO.  :biggrin:
> *


and then youre going to say you got jumped by 30 ****** :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Gurly Lowrider if You make it ... I will buy you your first Beer


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 23 2007, 10:34 AM~7536059
> *and then youre going to say you got jumped by 30 ****** :roflmao:
> *



:uh: It's was 30 ******..... they just had long hair !


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 23 2007, 08:34 AM~7536059
> *and then youre going to say you got jumped by 30 ****** :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:0

must be the cramp quarters getting everyone fired up :uh:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

damn this thread has really gotten interesting...so whats the final saying?? 1st come 1st serve.. ???? or cheating taping up the 20 spots??? :dunno: :dunno: :scrutinize:

was up VGP...ULA....


----------



## DANNY'S 66 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Mar 23 2007, 10:09 AM~7536736
> * 1st come 1st serve.. ???? or cheating taping up the 20 spots??? :dunno:  :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


CHEAT CUZ ANYTHING GOES! :roflmao:

WE'RE CAMPING OUT STARTING FRIDAY! :roflmao:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX 66_@Mar 23 2007, 11:34 AM~7536928
> *CHEAT CUZ ANYTHING GOES!  :roflmao:
> 
> WE'RE CAMPING OUT STARTING FRIDAY! :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86+Mar 23 2007, 11:09 AM~7536736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Where you at....I am here on my blackberry and I dont see you around :cheesy: 


:biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX 66_@Mar 23 2007, 12:34 PM~7536928
> *CHEAT CUZ ANYTHING GOES!  :roflmao:
> 
> WE'RE CAMPING OUT STARTING FRIDAY! :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IMON26S (Feb 1, 2007)

is there going to be a hop if thier is how much does it cost to enter


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 23 2007, 08:35 AM~7536072
> *Gurly Lowrider  if You make it ...  I will buy you your first Beer
> *



BEER :barf: :barf: :no: :no: 

LIQUIOR :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMON26S_@Mar 23 2007, 01:04 PM~7537768
> *is there going to be a hop if thier is how much does it cost to enter
> *



There will be a hop, but there is no cost to enter.....


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 23 2007, 09:14 AM~7535952
> *dam homies whats with all this, all im saying if you  get thier at whatever time to get a good spot cool.but dont show up on sat night and rope of most of the park.we dont need no drama we all do what we want to do any way it's just my opinion
> *


IM GOING TO GET THERE EARLY AND TAPE THE WHOLE DAMN PARK OFF, I WILL SAVE YOU A SPOT BRO ! :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

I talked to that fool that runs the park, he's reserving 10 spots for me, spot of my choice. uffin:















































J/P
I didn't call nobody! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

ajajajajajajajajaj


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 24 2007, 10:12 AM~7542323
> *I talked to that fool that runs the park, he's reserving 10 spots for me, spot of my choice.  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 24 2007, 09:12 AM~7542323
> *I talked to that fool that runs the park, he's reserving 10 spots for me, spot of my choice.  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...



That's a :no: :no:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

:biggrin: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

Yo voy estar con los Piasas drinking all night to the next day @ the park!!!!Just so I can take a car & a bike,& all the paisa trucks.... :biggrin:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## IMON26S (Feb 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

14 DAYS AWAY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Mar 25 2007, 06:57 PM~7549642
> *Yo voy estar con los Piasas drinking all night to the next day @ the park!!!!Just so I can take a car & a bike,& all the paisa trucks.... :biggrin:
> *



HEY YOU KEEP THOSE DAMN PAISA TRUCKS ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE PARK. :biggrin:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 26 2007, 08:16 AM~7551932
> *HEY YOU KEEP THOSE DAMN PAISA TRUCKS ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE PARK.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 23 2007, 08:55 PM~7539790
> *IM GOING TO GET THERE EARLY AND TAPE THE WHOLE DAMN PARK OFF, I WILL SAVE YOU A SPOT BRO !  :thumbsup:
> *


ill make sure to bring an extra keg :cheesy:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 26 2007, 09:51 AM~7552730
> *ill make sure to bring an extra keg :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I JUST PARKED MY CAR THERE....Y'ALL DON'T MESS WITH IT. I GOT IT UNDER A CAR COVER JUST IN CASE IT RAINS. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

hey i'm coming to the easter picnic in this


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 26 2007, 02:22 PM~7554183
> *hey i'm coming to the easter picnic in this
> 
> 
> *


*
Is that your new Hopper.....
*


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

that is a retarded lookin car. what is the life of those tires 30 minutes???????


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

I still like Mr. Ortiz hopper better


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 26 2007, 12:24 PM~7554198
> *
> Is that your new Hopper.....
> 
> *



what yall boys know about the donkey kong


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Mar 26 2007, 12:24 PM~7554202
> *that is a retarded lookin car. what is the life of those tires 30 minutes???????
> *



they dont even look real


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 26 2007, 02:26 PM~7554217
> *they dont even look real
> *



they dont, looks fake....... i am going to put some like that on my cadi......


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Mar 26 2007, 12:27 PM~7554225
> *they dont, looks fake....... i am going to put some like that on my cadi......
> *



i think it would look good. then u could move to florida


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

look at the back window it looks like it says 40 inch king kong wheels. 

40 inch wheels that is fuckin crazy.


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

they got probaly about 5000.00 a rim on car worth 500.00


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

It says USA MOTOR SPORTS dont they sell Pro Hopper stuff and have that
pink Cutty that hop's on Air ?

What's in that water in San Ann-tone ?


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

here is a close pic of the tires


----------



## nessa5209 (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 26 2007, 01:24 PM~7554205
> *I still like Mr. Ortiz hopper better
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

thats just not right, looks retarded


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

What time yall getting there Sunday?


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 27 2007, 01:32 PM~7562745
> *What time yall getting there Sunday?
> *


Early 2 get a spot


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

allrighty....


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I can't go anymore, I'm broke and I calculated how much gas was going there for the last show....That sucks, I guess I'll have to wait another year for some pan cakes


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 27 2007, 07:07 PM~7564716
> *I can't go anymore, I'm broke and I calculated how much gas was going there for the last show....That sucks, I guess I'll have to wait another year for some pan cakes
> *


Well that's to bad, your missing out on some good pancakes   Plus thier made by me.. :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[/quote]

It doesn't get any stupidier then this.. Need I say more, what an IDIOT!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 27 2007, 07:11 PM~7564746
> *Well that's to bad, your missing out on some good pancakes    Plus thier made by me.. :0
> *


Hmmmm...maybe I can bring a grill to Austin... :cheesy:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 27 2007, 07:13 PM~7564772
> *It doesn't get any stupidier then this.. Need I say more, what an IDIOT!!!!!! :angry:
> *


x2!
:angry:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 27 2007, 03:17 PM~7563181
> *Early 2 get a spot
> *


x2 not too early if we get a spot good if not party at my house


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I took a tour of the park today. I had only been there once before a long time ago. 
I'd say get there early cause it's going to get packed out early plus there's the locals who may also be going to this park. Best bet, I think we need to set up some kind of drop off and pick up lane so people can drop there stuff off and go park some where on the street cause that what it's going to come down to.. Just my thought..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I PREDICT A PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT AT THE PARK, BECAUSE EVERYONE IS GONNA BE THERE. I JUST HOPE THE COPS DON'T RUN US OFF IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT IF THERE IS TOO MANY PEOPLE THERE, SINCE IT IS SURROUNDED BY HOMES........IF THEY DO, I WILL BE DRINKING A POT OF COFFEE AT THE IHOP UP THE STREET AND WILL GO STRAIGHT "CANNONBALL RUN" BACK TO THE PARK WHEN THE COAST IS CLEAR.

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE AT THE PARK...........SATURDAY AFTERNOON!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 28 2007, 10:00 PM~7573748
> *I PREDICT A PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT AT THE PARK, BECAUSE EVERYONE IS GONNA BE THERE. I JUST HOPE THE COPS DON'T RUN US OFF IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT IF THERE IS TOO MANY PEOPLE THERE, SINCE IT IS SURROUNDED BY HOMES........IF THEY DO, I WILL BE DRINKING A POT OF COFFEE AT THE IHOP UP THE STREET AND WILL GO STRAIGHT "CANNONBALL RUN" BACK TO THE PARK WHEN THE COAST IS CLEAR.
> 
> HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE AT THE PARK...........SATURDAY AFTERNOON!
> *


NOT A BAD IDEA !


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

>


It doesn't get any stupidier then this.. Need I say more, what an IDIOT!!!!!! :angry:
[/quote]
whats wrong with the car, its gets alot of attention from people and its has at least 3 or 4 topics on layitlow :0 :0


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 28 2007, 10:17 PM~7573871
> *NOT A BAD IDEA !
> *


IT IS GONNA TURN INTO AN TWO DAY EVENT........EASTERPALOOZA!


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX 66_@Mar 23 2007, 11:34 AM~7536928
> *
> WE'RE CAMPING OUT STARTING FRIDAY! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 29 2007, 09:22 AM~7575985
> *IT IS GONNA TURN INTO AN TWO DAY EVENT........EASTERPALOOZA!
> *



*We might as well Camp Out too !!!!!...

I'll bring the wood for the fire....

someone bring marshmellows and some crackers...

Who wants to tell the scary stories * hno: hno: 


But on the real, I think a two day event would be pretty cool.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 29 2007, 10:49 AM~7576159
> *We might as well Camp Out too !!!!!...
> 
> I'll bring the wood for the fire....
> ...



:uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 29 2007, 10:22 AM~7575985
> *IT IS GONNA TURN INTO AN TWO DAY EVENT........EASTERPALOOZA!
> *



All Sh*t this mean to get a good spot we going to have to 
Set-Up Friday nite !





Where the Dope head's from Joe's ? ? ? ?


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 28 2007, 10:00 PM~7573748
> *I PREDICT A PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT AT THE PARK, BECAUSE EVERYONE IS GONNA BE THERE. I JUST HOPE THE COPS DON'T RUN US OFF IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT IF THERE IS TOO MANY PEOPLE THERE, SINCE IT IS SURROUNDED BY HOMES........IF THEY DO, I WILL BE DRINKING A POT OF COFFEE AT THE IHOP UP THE STREET AND WILL GO STRAIGHT "CANNONBALL RUN" BACK TO THE PARK WHEN THE COAST IS CLEAR.
> 
> HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE AT THE PARK...........SATURDAY AFTERNOON!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS+Mar 28 2007, 10:17 PM~7573871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scary stories? Fuck that bring your best pron :biggrin: If you get to excited all you have to do is walk down the street!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 29 2007, 12:17 PM~7577303
> *All Sh*t this mean to get a good spot we going to have to
> Set-Up Friday nite !
> 
> ...


To late, I hired him yesterday! He is already walking that way


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 29 2007, 01:20 PM~7577320
> *Scary stories?  Fuck that bring your best pron  :biggrin:  If you get to excited all you have to do is walk down the street!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Hey in the dark you can just go to the other side of a tree.


Can you say ~ WOODY !


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 29 2007, 01:23 PM~7577339
> *To late, I hired him yesterday!  He is already walking that way
> *



You mean Dance~ing that way !


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Mar 29 2007, 12:23 PM~7577341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

"Thats the sound of the man, working on the tr-ian!"


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

i might try making a trip down there for this one.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Mar 29 2007, 12:49 PM~7577555
> *i might try making a trip down there for this one.. :biggrin:
> *


This is how G's do it

*ONE Gate - No WEIGHT* 

:0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TEX_@Mar 29 2007, 12:01 PM~7577666
> *This is how G's do it
> 
> ONE Gate - No WEIGHT
> ...




yea what he said. :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:uh: 





























































































































































































































































































































































































































:biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 29 2007, 12:13 PM~7577757
> *:uh:
> :biggrin:
> *



WHAT A WASTE OF SPACE. :uh:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 29 2007, 01:30 PM~7577877
> *WHAT A WASTE OF SPACE.  :uh:
> *


 :0 this IS the World Wide Web :uh: where space is unlimited  

besides I made my point to you :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 29 2007, 01:18 PM~7578245
> *:0  this IS the World Wide Web  :uh:  where space is unlimited
> 
> besides I made my point to you  :biggrin:
> *



your right this is the world wide web. 





















































































































































































but it was still a waste of space :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 29 2007, 12:24 PM~7577351
> *You mean Dance~ing that way !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 29 2007, 02:18 PM~7578245
> *:0  this IS the World Wide Web  :uh:  where space is unlimited
> 
> besides I made my point to you  :biggrin:
> *


TOO BAD..............






































































































































































































































































































THE PARK ISN'T THIS BIG.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA I HEAR THAT


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Mar 29 2007, 02:39 PM~7578430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 29 2007, 05:45 PM~7579153
> *TOO BAD..............
> THE PARK ISN'T THIS BIG.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

Ay Les Voy Cabrones!!!!!O.K. U.S.A!!! 'hic-cup :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: Ya Tamos en el parque......con mi karro 'hic-cup... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Just a reminder that we have a meeting this thursday April 5th. Please bring easter eggs, $20.00 & prizes for the easter egg hunt. John will be collecting these items at the meeting. This is the last meeting before the picnic and need to make sure everything is good. Meeting starts at 8:30......*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

woo hoo i cant wait.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

JUST WANNA LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT I ALREADY ROPED OFF MY SPOT FOR THE PICNIC. AND I HAVE TWO 300LB PROSTITUTE PROTECTING IT SO STAY AWAY. CUZ IF YOU DO YOU MIGHT NOT GET THE SPOT AND YOU MIGHT NOT HAVE ANY MONE Y WHEN YOU LEAVE.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 3 2007, 07:03 AM~7608287
> *JUST WANNA LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT I ALREADY ROPED OFF MY SPOT FOR THE PICNIC. AND I HAVE TWO 300LB PROSTITUTE PROTECTING IT SO STAY AWAY. CUZ IF YOU DO YOU MIGHT NOT GET THE SPOT AND YOU MIGHT NOT HAVE ANY MONE Y WHEN YOU LEAVE.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 3 2007, 08:03 AM~7608287
> *JUST WANNA LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT I ALREADY ROPED OFF MY SPOT FOR THE PICNIC. AND I HAVE TWO 300LB PROSTITUTE PROTECTING IT SO STAY AWAY. CUZ IF YOU DO YOU MIGHT NOT GET THE SPOT AND YOU MIGHT NOT HAVE ANY MONE Y WHEN YOU LEAVE.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

.............................







........................


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 3 2007, 09:42 AM~7609355
> *.............................
> 
> 
> ...



YEP THATS WHAT YOU MIGHT BE DOING. PU PU PU PUMP IT UP


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 3 2007, 08:03 AM~7608287
> *JUST WANNA LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT I ALREADY ROPED OFF MY SPOT FOR THE PICNIC. AND I HAVE TWO 300LB PROSTITUTE PROTECTING IT SO STAY AWAY. CUZ IF YOU DO YOU MIGHT NOT GET THE SPOT AND YOU MIGHT NOT HAVE ANY MONE Y WHEN YOU LEAVE.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



use to.. homie.. i already offered them some "cheese" that spot now belongs to us... !! LOL :yes:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Apr 3 2007, 10:06 AM~7609536
> *use to.. homie.. i already offered them some "cheese" that spot now belongs to us... !! LOL :yes:
> *



when you say cheese, you do mean money right. if not you better get yo government cheese slangin ass away from my hoes. :biggrin:


----------



## nessa5209 (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 3 2007, 11:45 AM~7609829
> *when you say cheese, you do mean money right. if not you better get yo government cheese slangin ass away from my hoes.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 3 2007, 10:45 AM~7609829
> *when you say cheese, you do mean money right. if not you better get yo government cheese slangin ass away from my hoes.  :biggrin:
> *



NAW FOE,HE MEANS TYLENOL & H MIXED TOGETHER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DON'T YOU WATCH THA NEWS ***** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :no: :no:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 3 2007, 10:48 AM~7609846
> *NAW FOE,HE MEANS TYLENOL & H MIXED TOGETHER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DON'T YOU WATCH THA NEWS ***** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:  :no:  :no:
> *



if hes giving him that shit you definatley need to get away from my hoes. cuz i dont need them bitches losing no weight. then they cant protect shit they'll be worthless. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

and yall ****** better not be trying to trick my fat hoes with a piece of fajita on a fishing pole and shit. trying to reel my hoes away from my spot. here fishy fishy fishy


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 3 2007, 10:57 AM~7609907
> *and yall ****** better not be trying to trick my fat hoes with a piece of fajita on a fishing pole and shit. trying to reel my hoes away from my spot. here fishy fishy fishy
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Let the count down begin

5 DAYS TO GO


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 3 2007, 11:54 AM~7609882
> *if hes giving him that shit you definatley need to get away from my hoes. cuz i dont need them bitches losing no weight. then they cant protect shit they'll be worthless.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 3 2007, 02:46 PM~7611506
> *Let the count down begin
> 
> *












TIC TOC - TIC TOC :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I still need help with the Easter Eggs, filling the eggs. I haven't reched my goal, not everyone donated you know who our, so STOP being Cheap.. :0


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

John I got Metro PCS to make a donation of 100 eggs.......

They will be bringing them on Sunday


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 3 2007, 11:45 AM~7609829
> *when you say cheese, you do mean money right. if not you better get yo government cheese slangin ass away from my hoes.  :biggrin:
> *


LOL.. why u hating my "cheese" and on my other type of "cheese" aka "goverment cheese" ???u remember u said "you were providing sandwiches 4 your car club picnic".. ?? :rofl: :yes:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 3 2007, 11:57 AM~7609907
> *and yall ****** better not be trying to trick my fat hoes with a piece of fajita on a fishing pole and shit. trying to reel my hoes away from my spot. here fishy fishy fishy
> *


 :roflmao: ill make sure to start the grill early then


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 3 2007, 07:48 PM~7612772
> *I still need help with the Easter Eggs, filling the eggs. I haven't reched my goal, not everyone donated you know who our, so STOP being Cheap..  :0
> *


where can i make a donation at or were can i bring it. what time do i need to be there to hop my car?


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Apr 5 2007, 03:24 AM~7622441
> *where can i make a donation at or were can i bring it. what time do i need to be there to hop my car?
> *


Easter Egg Hunt starts at 1:00 and the HOP is at 3:00.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Apr 5 2007, 08:06 AM~7622663
> *:angry:
> *


 :dunno: why Jesse ?


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 3 2007, 07:02 PM~7612455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 5 2007, 05:43 AM~7622616
> *Easter Egg Hunt starts at 1:00 and the HOP is at 3:00.
> *




ANYBODY BEEN WATCHING THA 5 DAY WEATHER CAST..... I HEARD WE WERE TO 

GET SOME TEAR DROPS ON SUNDAY................... ?????????


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 5 2007, 07:24 AM~7622713
> *ANYBODY BEEN WATCHING THA 5 DAY WEATHER CAST..... I HEARD WE WERE TO
> 
> GET SOME TEAR DROPS ON SUNDAY................... ?????????
> *


I HEARD THE SAME THING AND IT IS GONNA BE COLD TOO.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 5 2007, 06:43 AM~7622762
> *I HEARD THE SAME THING AND IT IS GONNA BE COLD TOO.
> *



hey if yall get cold have I some big ass hookas to keep yall warm. may cost a little but hey u wont be cold. :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 5 2007, 06:53 AM~7622812
> *hey if yall get cold have I some big ass hookas to keep yall warm. may cost a little but hey u wont be cold.  :biggrin:
> *




FOE !!!!!!!!!!! I'M WORRIED BOUT MY HAAARR !!!!!!! I AIN'T GOT TIME TO FIXIN IT TWICE !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 5 2007, 06:55 AM~7622825
> *FOE !!!!!!!!!!! I'M WORRIED BOUT MY HAAARR !!!!!!! I AIN'T GOT TIME TO FIXIN IT TWICE !!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



what the hell does (TO FIXIN IT TWICE MEAN). :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Apr 5 2007, 07:11 AM~7622674
> *:dunno:  why Jesse ?
> *


Tired, broke, and in pain! Just thinking about Sunday makes me :tears: 


> *
> Today
> Apr 5  Partly Cloudy
> 64°/47° 10%
> ...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 5 2007, 06:59 AM~7622847
> *what the hell does (TO FIXIN IT TWICE MEAN).  :biggrin:
> *



TO "BE" FIXIN IT TWICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU KNOW HOW I AM BOUT RAIN HOMIE PERO I'LL GET THEM PLATES AND SPOONS Y TODO LO DE MAS OUT THERE



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives+Apr 5 2007, 07:55 AM~7622825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Wind and rain are no good for the do? Aint got time to be running back to the car to pretty up :biggrin:  Gotta look good for the ladies :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Apr 5 2007, 09:08 AM~7622909
> *Tired, broke, and in pain!  Just thinking about Sunday makes me :tears:
> *



IF YOU TIRED " THAT MEANS YOU BEEN WORKING "

IF YOU BROKE " THAT MEANS YOU BEEN SPENDING MONEY "

IF YOU IN PAIN " THAT MEANS YOU BEEN WORKING HARD "

SHOULD WE EXPECT TO SEE WHAT YOU BEEN WORKING 
ON AND SPENDING ALL YOUR MONEY ON THIS SUNDAY ? ? ? ? :cheesy:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Apr 5 2007, 07:11 AM~7622924
> *x2  :biggrin:
> :uh:  Wind and rain are no good for the do?  Aint got time to be running back to the car to pretty up  :biggrin:    Gotta look good for the ladies  :0
> *




YOU SEE VENOM,JESSE GOTS THA SAME PROBLEMA !!!!!!!!


I HOPE MY WIFE DON'T LOG IN AND SEE THIS THREAD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PORQUE YA SABES...............


:twak: :buttkick: :banghead: hno: :tears: :tears:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Apr 5 2007, 08:14 AM~7622938
> *IF YOU TIRED " THAT MEANS YOU BEEN  WORKING "
> 
> IF YOU BROKE " THAT MEANS YOU BEEN SPENDING MONEY "
> ...


I have been working every night all weekend, but time just has not been my friend. If I was big balling it would be cool, but I just a pee-wee in ya'll game  

A lot has been done, but I am not finished if I am not there you know why, if I am you better believe it will be with some tools in my hand :angry: 




> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 5 2007, 08:14 AM~7622940
> *YOU SEE VENOM,JESSE GOTS THA SAME PROBLEMA !!!!!!!!
> I HOPE MY WIFE DON'T LOG IN AND SEE THIS THREAD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PORQUE YA SABES...............
> :twak:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  hno:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


  

:0 x2 on the wifes....let me go back and edit my comment :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Apr 5 2007, 07:11 AM~7622924
> *x2  :biggrin:
> :uh:  Wind and rain are no good for the do?  Aint got time to be running back to the car to pretty up  :biggrin:    Gotta look good for the ladies  :0
> *



WHY DONT U JUST DEVELOP A PICTURE OF YOUR SELF AND TELL THEM THIS IS HOW I LOOK WHEN ITS NOT RAINING. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Apr 5 2007, 09:27 AM~7623000
> *I have been working every night all weekend, but time just has not been my friend.  If I was big balling it would be cool, but I just a pee-wee in ya'll game
> 
> A lot has been done, but I am not finished if I am not there you know why, if I am you better believe it will be with some tools in my hand  :angry:
> ...



pm homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*We may have to drink some arroz con leche instead to stay warm on sunday. COn unos tamales or chilaquiles......... what ya'll know about that !!! :biggrin: *


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 5 2007, 07:38 AM~7623061
> *We may have to drink some arroz con leche instead to stay warm on sunday. COn unos tamales or chilaquiles......... what ya'll know about that !!!  :biggrin:
> *




SHIT,LET ME KNOW WHERE THA LINE STARTS ,I'M DOWN !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Apr 5 2007, 08:28 AM~7623007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On Sunday??? You mean Saturday night :0 :cheesy:


----------



## nessa5209 (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 5 2007, 08:45 AM~7623107
> *SHIT,LET ME KNOW WHERE THA LINE STARTS ,I'M DOWN !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## nessa5209 (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 5 2007, 08:38 AM~7623061
> *We may have to drink some arroz con leche instead to stay warm on sunday. COn unos tamales or chilaquiles......... what ya'll know about that !!!  :biggrin:
> *


i'll bring some MENUDO! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nessa5209_@Apr 5 2007, 09:01 AM~7623193
> *i'll bring some MENUDO! :biggrin:
> *



*Damn its on now !!!!!!....... Ya dijiste*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

ORALE,Y SO DOWN,IT'S THURSDAY HOMIES !!!!!!!!!!!!! 


HERES A JOKE FOR THA DAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!........................................


A guy stuck his head into a barber shop and asked, "How long before
I can get a haircut?" 
The barber looked around the shop full of
customers and said, "About 2 hours." The guy left. 
A few days later the same guy stuck his head in the door and
asked, "How long before I can get a haircut?" 

The barber looked around at the shop and said, "About 3 hours." 

The guy left. 

A week later the same guy stuck his head in the shop
and asked, "How long before I can get a haircut?" 

The barber looked around the shop and said, "About an hour and half."
The guy left. The barber turned to a friend and said,
"Hey, Bill, do me a favor. Follow that guy and see where he goes.
He keeps asking how long he has to wait for a haircut, but
then he doesn't ever come back." 

A little while later, Bill returned to the shop, laughing hysterically. 

The barber asked, "So where does that guy go when he leaves?" 

Bill looked up, tears in his eyes and answered lot loud, "TO YOUR HOUSE" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 5 2007, 10:38 AM~7623784
> *ORALE,Y SO DOWN,IT'S THURSDAY HOMIES !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HERES A JOKE FOR THA DAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!........................................
> A guy stuck his head into a barber shop and asked, "How long before
> ...



*Pelowned !!!!!*... Homeboy was cutting that fools wifes hair too :roflmao:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nessa5209_@Apr 5 2007, 09:01 AM~7623193
> *i'll bring some MENUDO! :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: it better be home made non of that store bought kind :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 5 2007, 10:38 AM~7623784
> *HERES A JOKE FOR THA DAY *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Here is another :biggrin: 


A man and his wife were working in their garden 1 day

And the man looks over at his wife and says:

"Your butt is getting really big, I mean really big.

I bet your butt is bigger than the barbecue."



With that, he proceeded to get a measuring tape

And measured the grill and then went over to

Where his wife was working

And measured his wife's bottom.



"Yes, I was right, your butt is 2" wider than the
barbecue!!!"



The woman chose to ignore her husband.



 Later that night in bed,

The husband is feeling a little frisky.

He makes some advances towards his wife

Who completely brushes him off.



"What's wrong?" he asks.



She answers: " Do you really think

I'm going to fire up this big-ass grill

For one little weenie ?"


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Apr 5 2007, 11:03 AM~7623979
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Here is another  :biggrin:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: ....boil it !


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Apr 5 2007, 10:03 AM~7623979
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Here is another  :biggrin:
> ...



LMAO !!!!!! MAN I'M :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

shit .....dunno about ya.. but as of this moment...im camping out at the park already... getting bird shits all over the rides and stuff pero aki estamos.. !! :yes: :yes:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

get your beebee gun ready for those pesky birds homie.


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 5 2007, 11:22 AM~7624136
> *get your beebee gun ready for those pesky birds homie.
> *



nah just kidding homie.. aint camping out yet.. LOL


----------



## nessa5209 (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 5 2007, 10:52 AM~7623902
> *:scrutinize: it better be home made non of that store bought kind :biggrin:
> *


ure lucky im brining some!! :angry: 

j/k

it will be homemade


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nessa5209_@Apr 5 2007, 11:33 AM~7624177
> *ure lucky im brining some!! :angry:
> 
> j/k
> ...


Are you seriously bringing some :cheesy: ... Ah cuanto el plato? :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Pandora's closes at 5a.m. we'll be there at 6a.m. 

:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 5 2007, 11:41 AM~7624245
> *Pandora's closes at 5a.m. we'll be there at 6a.m.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  ......


----------



## nessa5209 (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 5 2007, 11:35 AM~7624191
> *Are you seriously bringing some  :cheesy: ... Ah cuanto el plato? :biggrin:
> *



 

probably not...........that would be a lot of menudo. 




























but if your talkin money............ :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 5 2007, 11:41 AM~7624245
> *Pandora's closes at 5a.m. we'll be there at 6a.m.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

She is going to give me a buy one hour get one free, so I got the room for two hours...I will be there at 7:15 :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Apr 5 2007, 11:45 AM~7624277
> *:0
> 
> She is going to give me a buy one hour get one free, so I got the room for two hours...I will be there at 7:15  :biggrin:
> *


lol, Este vato..... Just dont come up there smelling funky. :barf:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Apr 5 2007, 11:03 AM~7623979
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Here is another  :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nessa5209_@Apr 5 2007, 09:01 AM~7623193
> *i'll bring some MENUDO! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ........NESSA BE THROWING DOWN ON SOME MENUDO.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nessa5209_@Apr 5 2007, 11:44 AM~7624271
> *
> 
> probably not...........that would be a lot of menudo.
> ...


 :angry: ...........I WAS JUST BRAGGING ABOUT YOU TOO.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 5 2007, 09:38 AM~7623784
> *ORALE,Y SO DOWN,IT'S THURSDAY HOMIES !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HERES A JOKE FOR THA DAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!........................................
> A guy stuck his head into a barber shop and asked, "How long before
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

COMEDY HOUR IS TUESDAY NIGHT AT THE IMPROV!!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

HONK!HONK!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Apr 5 2007, 01:47 PM~7624961
> *HONK!HONK!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Now the police is going to come :TWAK :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Apr 5 2007, 01:07 PM~7625050
> *:0  Now the police is going to come :TWAK  :cheesy:
> *


NA NA THEY WORK FOR ME, DONT WORRY HOMIE.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Apr 5 2007, 01:30 PM~7624887
> *COMEDY HOUR IS TUESDAY NIGHT AT THE IMPROV!!!
> *


 :uh: WE DONT KNOW WHO YOU ARE ,BUT YOU NEED TO MOVE AROUND FROM THE U.L.A. THREADS HOMIE ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

ALLREADY.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 5 2007, 12:37 PM~7624602
> *:angry: ...........I WAS JUST BRAGGING ABOUT YOU TOO.
> *


and i tought she was for real


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz+Apr 5 2007, 02:09 PM~7625058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he said :biggrin:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 5 2007, 02:23 PM~7625160
> *and i tought she was for real
> *


SUP DANNY? .....YOU GOING TO THE ULA MEETING THIS WEEK?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 5 2007, 02:35 PM~7625252
> *SUP DANNY? .....YOU GOING TO THE ULA MEETING THIS WEEK?
> *


QUE ONDA TONY, U READY 2 DOWN A FEW TONITE ?


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 5 2007, 02:35 PM~7625252
> *SUP DANNY? .....YOU GOING TO THE ULA MEETING THIS WEEK?
> *


na i want to but i cant go ill be there for the next one for sure yall drink some for me :nosad:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 5 2007, 01:10 PM~7625062
> *:uh: WE DONT KNOW WHO YOU ARE ,BUT YOU NEED TO MOVE AROUND FROM THE U.L.A. THREADS HOMIE ! :biggrin:
> *


Leave the People's Choice alone, everyone here know is VERY INVOLVED in the ULA........Does this ring a bell if it does than you know who it is.......Helps with the HOP at the picnics......


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok for those that are coming to the ULA Easter picnic and have not paid send a club rep to the meeting tonite this also includes non-ULA clubs that are coming.
I also need $20 for the Easter Egg hunt for those that have not yet donated. I'm close to meeting my goal of 4,000 eggs. I would prefer for those who that would rather donate eggs instead of giving money to put the candy in the eggs and bring them to me on Easter. PM me and let me know how many you plan bringing to the event, I'm just a few hundred away from my goal. Louie is putting gift certificates for a book store in about 100+ eggs, this way we can also feed the childrens minds. In memory of his Daughter Magali..


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 5 2007, 02:38 PM~7625275
> *QUE ONDA TONY, U READY 2 DOWN A FEW TONITE ?
> *


I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TONIGHT. .....I HAVE TO GO TO MY SONS FOOTBALL PRACTICE IN ALLEN.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

i know it's alittle early but any ways


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

Snow Sat.& Sun.????? :0 :dunno:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Apr 6 2007, 09:32 AM~7630605
> *Snow Sat.& Sun.????? :0  :dunno:
> *


What I heard :angry: 




> *Today
> Apr 6  Mostly Cloudy
> 54°/40° 20%
> 54°F
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

rain or snow can we still park on the grass :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*ya'll better bring them ponchos to stay warm.....*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 6 2007, 09:33 AM~7631041
> *ya'll better bring them ponchos to stay warm.....
> 
> 
> ...



LOOK ITS HOMIE JOHN. :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 6 2007, 10:08 AM~7630860
> *rain or snow can we still park on the grass  :uh:
> *


THAT SHIT GOING TO BE MUDDY AS HELL IF IT RAINS,LETS HOPE IT DONT . :dunno:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 6 2007, 11:24 AM~7631309
> *THAT SHIT GOING TO BE MUDDY AS HELL IF IT RAINS,LETS HOPE IT DONT . :dunno:
> *



x 2 hope it doesnt man..heard its gonna rain Sat night..


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

so whos bringing them?

or whos gonna hook it up with some


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Apr 6 2007, 11:27 AM~7631325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WISH SOMEBODY DID GO UP THERE SELLING TAMALES ,I KNOW I GET SOME OF THEM , MIGHT HAVE 2 MAKE A TAMALE RUN EARLY IN THE MORNING !


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

LMAO, ON THE HOMIE JOHN SNAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO NEED FOR THEM HOMIES,WEATHER SHOULD BE IN HIGH 70's ...............


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ITS SUPPOSED TO BE COLD IN THE MORNING. BUT WARM IN THE AFTERNOON. SO LETS DO THIS RAIN OR SHINE.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 6 2007, 11:44 AM~7631436
> *ITS SUPPOSED TO BE COLD IN THE MORNING. BUT WARM IN THE AFTERNOON. SO LETS DO THIS RAIN OR SHINE.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 6 2007, 10:44 AM~7631436
> *ITS SUPPOSED TO BE COLD IN THE MORNING. BUT WARM IN THE AFTERNOON. SO LETS DO THIS RAIN OR SHINE.
> *





I'M DOWN !!!!!!!!!!!!! HOPE THA WEATHERE DOES HOLD OUT PORQUE MY 

YOUNGSTA WILL BE CELEBRATING HER B-DAY CON MADRE. SHE'S GONNA 


HAVE A BLAST !!!!!!!!!! "DALLAS LOWRIDERS FAMILIA" SYTLE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 6 2007, 11:02 AM~7631546
> *I'M DOWN !!!!!!!!!!!!! HOPE THA WEATHERE DOES HOLD OUT PORQUE MY
> 
> YOUNGSTA WILL BE CELEBRATING HER B-DAY CON MADRE. SHE'S GONNA
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*Sun
Apr 8 AM Snow Showers 
44°/36° 40% 
44°F*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Apr 5 2007, 01:30 PM~7624887
> *COMEDY HOUR IS TUESDAY NIGHT AT THE IMPROV!!!
> *


DID U HAVE THAAT LITTLE TALK WITH UR BUDDY !


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

its fucken freezing outside...hope we aint like this sunday.. hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sunday 
Mostly cloudy. Highs in the lower 50s. Northeast winds around 5 mph shifting to the east in the afternoon.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Apr 6 2007, 07:49 PM~7634277
> *its fucken freezing outside...hope we aint like this sunday.. hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


x2....i got a thick jacket in mind :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey the spot with the ice melt on the ground is for Phaylanx... :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

ttmt


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

:biggrin: BRRRRRRRRRRRR...


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 7 2007, 11:36 AM~7637741
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this 4 today or 2morrow topdog?










this was me earlier at da park...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*you fellas ready? !?!?!?*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 7 2007, 10:36 AM~7637741
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WE'RE ALREADY READY SO LETS DO THIS. RAIN SLEET OR SNOW HOMIE


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 7 2007, 07:08 PM~7639983
> *WE'RE ALREADY READY SO LETS DO THIS. RAIN SLEET OR SNOW HOMIE
> *



fuck it .......lets do this... c ya 2 morrow !!! homies !!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*LINK TO THE PICS !!!!*

CLICK HERE --GRAWLER PARK


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

YO THE ULA PICNIC WAS BAD A$$ EVEN THOUGH THA WEATHER

DIDN'T COOPERATE ................ PROPS TO ALL ULA STAFF AND THE

MC HIMSELF "SINBAD" .................. FOR GETTIN THE NAMES OF THE 

PEOPLE AND C.C. CLUBS WRONG,LMAO !!!!!!!!!!! STILL DID A GREAT

JOB HOMIE !!!!!!!! ASTA LA OTRA ................... :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WANNA SAY THAT THE PICNIC TURNED OUT VERY WELL. WE HAD A GREAT TURNOUT EVEN THOUGH THE PARK WAS TO SMALL. NEXT TIME MAYBE WE CAN FIND ANOTHER PARK FOR EASTER. MAN THEY STOPPED LETTING PEOPLE IN AFTER ABOUT 3pm. BUT THATS CUZ TEH PARK WAS TO FULL. 


OTHER THAN THAT WE HAD A BLAST AND I'M PRETTY SURE EVERYONE ELSE DID TO. UNTIL NEXT TIME YALL HAVE A GREAT DAY. ALA CHINGADA HA HA. WHERE ARE ALL THE PICS AT PUTOS. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 9 2007, 06:49 AM~7648595
> *YO THE ULA PICNIC WAS BAD A$$ EVEN THOUGH THA WEATHER
> 
> DIDN'T COOPERATE ................ PROPS TO ALL ULA STAFF AND THE
> ...




HET T DID UR DAUGHTER LIKE THE CAKE.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 9 2007, 07:54 AM~7648606
> *WHERE ARE ALL THE PICS AT PUTOS.  :biggrin:
> *


Here's some.....
But these were taken really early. 

CLICK HERE --GRAWLER PARK


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 9 2007, 06:58 AM~7648617
> *HET T DID UR DAUGHTER LIKE THE CAKE.
> *



SIMON QUE SI HOMIE .................... SHE AIN'T NEVER BEEN TO A FUCTION LIKE

THAT SO I WAS GLADE TO TAKE HER WHERE LA RAZA ACTS LIKE RAZA,NO

DRAMA JUST PURO LOWRIDING AND FUN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

GOOD TURNOUT!!!!!!!!!! ULA REPPED HARD ON GRAUWLER PARK.. WE INVADED THAT SUCKA !!! ONLY 2 THING'S I DID'NT LIKE .. 1ST...MAJESTIX WHOOPING OUR ASSES ON VOLLEYBALL  WE HAD FUN HOMIES..2ND. I HAD TO WORK ALL HUNGOVER SHITTT........ TILL NEXT TIME HOMIES..  WE DEMAND A REMATCH MAJESTIX !!


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Here are a few pictures that I took.

Rollerz Only










People's Choice










Intokables



















Majestix










Outkast



















Will post more later and some pictures of the HOP.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 9 2007, 11:18 AM~7649735
> *Here are a few pictures that I took.
> 
> Outkast
> ...


I didn't go see the hop, was worn out from making pancakes all morning. Did the x-Tomb Raider hop?


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 9 2007, 08:49 AM~7648595
> *YO THE ULA PICNIC WAS BAD A$$ EVEN THOUGH THA WEATHER
> 
> DIDN'T COOPERATE ................ PROPS TO ALL ULA STAFF AND THE
> ...



*See what happens when I am NOT drinking??????
It was a good picnic atleast it didn't rain!!!

Get the pics up!!!*


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Jesse getting ready to show out on Bad Boyz 




























THANKS to JOHN for Breakfast




























Gilbert getting ready 










trying to get up


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Great time at the park and it wasn't that cold. Big shout out to Louie and his wife and his entire family for giving their time and effort to the picnic. I know it must have been a hard day when all the excitement wore off for Louies family..
I hope everyone remembered to say little prayer for Magli and that this day was in honor of the Man that was born to suffer and die for us, Jesus. For God loved the world so much he gave his only Son so that we may see the Kingdom of Heaven.. Amen mi hente


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

REAL NICE TURNOUT ,APPRECIATE THEM PANCAKES JOHN ! :thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

SURE IS FUNNY NO ONE HAS MENTION ABOUT THE DOMINO GAME (TINY, BIG A, AND ROY WITH HIS CHEERLEADERS)


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Apr 9 2007, 02:52 PM~7651154
> *SURE IS FUNNY NO ONE HAS MENTION ABOUT THE DOMINO GAME (TINY, BIG A, AND ROY WITH HIS CHEERLEADERS)
> *


who won?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Apr 9 2007, 02:52 PM~7651154
> *SURE IS FUNNY NO ONE HAS MENTION ABOUT THE DOMINO GAME (TINY, BIG A, AND ROY WITH HIS CHEERLEADERS)
> *


 :twak: :machinegun: :guns: I WAS TIRED FROM COOKING ALL DAY LONG ! :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE BEAT THE HELL OUT OF TINY, BIG A, AND ROY, SO NOW YOU CAN CHANT PEOPLE'S CHOICE PEOPLE'S CHOICE PEOPLE'S CHOICE PEOPLE'S CHOICE WHENEVER YOU SEE ME FOR NOW ON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Apr 9 2007, 03:25 PM~7651396
> *THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE BEAT THE HELL OUT OF TINY, BIG A, AND ROY, SO NOW YOU CAN CHANT PEOPLE'S CHOICE PEOPLE'S CHOICE PEOPLE'S CHOICE PEOPLE'S CHOICE WHENEVER YOU SEE ME FOR NOW ON!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:uh: I DEMAND A REMATCH !!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Man I wanna play volleyball!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Apr 9 2007, 04:33 PM~7651471
> *Man I wanna play volleyball!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Hey man,I met youre Bro yesterday..I thought he was you... :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Apr 9 2007, 03:25 PM~7651396
> *THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE BEAT THE HELL OUT OF TINY, BIG A, AND ROY, SO NOW YOU CAN CHANT PEOPLE'S CHOICE PEOPLE'S CHOICE PEOPLE'S CHOICE PEOPLE'S CHOICE WHENEVER YOU SEE ME FOR NOW ON!!!!!!!!!!
> *


OHHH ,AND BY THE WAY TELL UR UNCLE 2 STAY AWAY FROM OUR SPOT NEXT TIME ,THAT FOOL TOOK OUR DAMN BEER !


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

I WILL DEFEND MY TITLE AT YOUR PICNIC AND I WON'T TAKE LONG TO BEAT YOU CAUSE I KNOW YOU HAVE A LOT TO THAT DAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Apr 9 2007, 11:09 AM~7649688
> *GOOD TURNOUT!!!!!!!!!! ULA REPPED HARD ON GRAUWLER PARK.. WE INVADED THAT SUCKA !!!  ONLY 2  THING'S I DID'NT  LIKE .. 1ST...MAJESTIX WHOOPING OUR ASSES ON VOLLEYBALL    WE HAD FUN  HOMIES..2ND. I HAD TO WORK ALL HUNGOVER SHITTT........ TILL NEXT TIME HOMIES..  WE DEMAND A REMATCH  MAJESTIX !!
> *


I HEARD YOU GUYS WERE STILL FLINCHING FROM ALL THOSE SPIKES YESTERDAY, SHELLSHOCK?? LOL, NO TE CREES BRO IT WAS ALOT OF FUN, NO DOUBT HOMIE AT OUR PICNIC ITS ON BRO! GOOD TO KICK IT WITH YOU HOMIES OUT THERE...


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Apr 9 2007, 02:34 PM~7651480
> *Hey man,I met youre Bro yesterday..I thought he was you... :biggrin:
> *


Yea I heard he was like what the hell? Yea I heard.......thats cool.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

HE MIGHT HAVE LOOK BLACK, BUT DEEP DOWN HE REALLY WAS A MEXICAN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:uh: :dunno:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Tiny whats up buddy?Hey People's choice is a crazy cuban! LOL j/k


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Apr 9 2007, 03:47 PM~7651609
> *Hey People's choice is a crazy cuban!  LOL j/k
> *


His real hame is Frederico !.... el que la gente escoje chico pueh !! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Apr 9 2007, 03:47 PM~7651609
> *Tiny whats up buddy?Hey People's choice is a crazy cuban!  LOL j/k
> *


QUE ONDA HOMIE, THAT FOOL GOT LUCKY ON THE DOMINO GAME,HE HAD HIS UNCLE TAKING BEERS FROM US .SO THAT I WOULD GET DISTRACTED FROM THE GAME , IT'S ON NEXT TIME !


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

AllreadY....cubans.....


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Apr 9 2007, 02:25 PM~7651396
> *THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE BEAT THE HELL OUT OF TINY, BIG A, AND ROY, SO NOW YOU CAN CHANT PEOPLE'S CHOICE PEOPLE'S CHOICE PEOPLE'S CHOICE PEOPLE'S CHOICE WHENEVER YOU SEE ME FOR NOW ON!!!!!!!!!!
> *



PEOPLE'S CHOICE IS FROM THA GHETTO FOES,HE'S GOT THAT COUNTY JAIL GAME !!!!!!!!! .......... 

NO MORE LOCK DOORS !!!!!!!!!!!!! NO LEROY,I'M BILINGUAL,


THERE'S A DIFFERENCE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

WHY I GOT TO BE A CRAZY CUBAN? I THOUGHT WE WAS BETTER THAN THAT, BUT THAT'S COOL...I'M STILL THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE THANK YOU.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Apr 9 2007, 02:55 PM~7651702
> *WHY I GOT TO BE A CRAZY CUBAN? I THOUGHT WE WAS BETTER THAN THAT, BUT THAT'S COOL...I'M STILL THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE THANK YOU.
> *


 :thumbsup: whats up buddy?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

WHAT UP FOOL? I GOT THE KEYS TO GARLAND SO IF YOU WANT GET OUT LET ME KNOW SO I WANT LOCK YOU OUT!!!! HOLLA IF YOU HEAR ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pranks (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: the big M :yes:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

TINY I BEAT YOU BEFORE HE STARTED TAKING BEERS!!!!!! DISTRACTED MY ASS!!!!! WHATEVER HOMEBOY!!!!!!


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Phaylanx was down to eat for EASTER. UMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Apr 9 2007, 04:08 PM~7651797
> *TINY I BEAT YOU BEFORE HE STARTED TAKING BEERS!!!!!!  DISTRACTED MY ASS!!!!! WHATEVER HOMEBOY!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz+Apr 9 2007, 04:33 PM~7651471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CAN YOU SAY...
UNDEFEATED!!!*


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

HEY FELLAS FREDDY HAS MINT CONT.CONVERTIBLE 1965 CHEVY IMPALA FOR SALE. THE CAR IS RED OUTSIDE AND RED INSIDE. THE MOTOR IS ALL ORIGINAL. THE ASKING PRICE IS $15,500.00 OR OBO AND WORTH EVERY PENNY. FOR MORE INFO PLEASE CONTACT FREDDY AT 214.725.1116


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 9 2007, 03:54 PM~7651684
> *QUE ONDA HOMIE, THAT FOOL GOT LUCKY ON THE DOMINO GAME,HE HAD HIS UNCLE TAKING BEERS FROM US .SO THAT I WOULD GET DISTRACTED FROM THE GAME , IT'S ON NEXT TIME !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i tought he was a member of cartel


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 10 2007, 07:27 AM~7656518
> *YOU SURE HOMIE???
> CAN YOU SAY...
> UNDEFEATED!!!
> *


yall beat my crew  its all good will try again next time :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

DAMN THEY GOT BEAT IN EVERYTHING!!!!!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 10 2007, 09:17 AM~7657096
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: i tought he was a member of cartel
> *


SHIT ,NOW THAT YOU MENTIONED IT, HE DID LOOK FAMILIAR ,TIM PROBABLY TRYING TO GET HIS OLD CARTEL CREW BACK TOGETHER ! :scrutinize:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Apr 9 2007, 12:09 PM~7649688
> *GOOD TURNOUT!!!!!!!!!! ULA REPPED HARD ON GRAUWLER PARK.. WE INVADED THAT SUCKA !!!  ONLY 2  THING'S I DID'NT  LIKE .. 1ST...MAJESTIX WHOOPING OUR ASSES ON VOLLEYBALL    WE HAD FUN  HOMIES..2ND. I HAD TO WORK ALL HUNGOVER SHITTT........ TILL NEXT TIME HOMIES..  WE DEMAND A REMATCH  MAJESTIX !!*


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

TINY QUIT HAVING FLASHBACKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Apr 10 2007, 10:25 AM~7657545
> *DAMN THEY GOT BEAT IN EVERYTHING!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 will be ready next time just dont make no excuse when you lose :biggrin:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

aint trying show no disrespect or hate towards these vatos that whopped us but...

I tell ya this... next time we play volleyball against ________.

next time were spiking like a muth$$$a,,, "something we were'nt doing and nobody was" except for them vatos.i know ya caught us slipping homies..

next time were gonna demand rotation against the opposing team.for example them guys were keeping the tallest vatos up in da front !! 

next time were gonna make them drink a whole 20 pack of Bud Lights before they play us... that way well know they be buzzing like we were... caught us all pedos and shit..  


next time well make sure aint no camera crew filming.. kuz Channel 33 aired a piece when them vatos spiked the shit out of us.. fucken ball almost hit my face.. LOL.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

next time 


ya know who you are..
j/k
next time.. next time..

LOL

hasta pronto !! :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

p.s were taking the volleyball net to a brujo.. so ya ya'll loose too..shit just watch..


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Apr 10 2007, 12:19 PM~7657983
> *aint trying show no disrespect or hate towards these vatos that whopped us but...
> 
> I tell ya this... next time we play volleyball against ________.
> ...


DAM...FIRST THING WE SAID WAS "DON'T TAKE IT PERSONAL." :thumbsup: 
WE ROTATED EVERY TIME WE WERE SUPPOSED TO. :thumbsup: 
BELEIVE ME...WE DRANK PLENTY, BEFORE, DURING, AND AFTER WE PLAYED. :thumbsup:

"NEXT TIME...NEXT TIME..." BRING YOUR "A" GAME HOMIE.
IT WAS ALL IN FUN..HAD A BLAST HOMIE. [/b] :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Apr 10 2007, 10:19 AM~7657983
> *aint trying show no disrespect or hate towards these vatos that whopped us but...
> 
> I tell ya this... next time we play volleyball against ________.
> ...




CHINGAO !!!!!! I THINK NEXT TIME IS GONNA B SOONER THAN LATER................

THIS VOLLYBALL BEFF IS HEATING UP .......... PPV 25.99 !!!!!!!!! LOSER 

BUYS 2 CASES OF BUD LIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LET US NO WHEN IT GOES DOWN !!!!!!!!


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 10 2007, 11:27 AM~7658050
> *DAM...FIRST THING WE SAID WAS "DON'T TAKE PERSONAL." :thumbsup:
> WE ROTATED EVERY TIME WE WERE SUPPOSED TO. :thumbsup:
> BELEIVE ME...WE DRANK PLENTY, BEFORE, DURING, AND AFTER WE PLAYED. :thumbsup:
> ...



nah man we aint taking nada personal.. We all had fun thats all that matters..  im just being sarcastic homie..1/2 of us had never touched a volleyball b-fore.. LOL


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 10 2007, 12:29 PM~7658068
> *CHINGAO !!!!!! I THINK NEXT TIME IS GONNA B SOONER THAN LATER................
> 
> THIS VOLLYBALL BEFF IS HEATING UP .......... PPV 25.99 !!!!!!!!! LOSER
> ...


Bottles please.


----------



## DANNY'S 66 (Sep 1, 2005)

Real car club members no substitutes. 
Don't go hire Dirk... :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Apr 10 2007, 11:30 AM~7658074
> *nah man we aint taking nada personal.. We all had fun thats all that matters..   im just being sarcastic homie..1/2 of us had never touched a volleyball b-fore.. LOL
> *


i know that feeling we never played volley ball either until we joined the ula,we aint the best out there but we kinda got the hang of it, will be ready for the next picnic


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 10 2007, 11:40 AM~7658158
> *i know that feeling we never played volley ball either until we joined the ula,we aint the best out there but we kinda got the hang of it, will be ready for the next picnic
> *


X 2


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Apr 10 2007, 12:30 PM~7658074
> *nah man we aint taking nada personal.. We all had fun thats all that matters..   im just being sarcastic homie..1/2 of us had never touched a volleyball b-fore.. LOL
> *


*ORALE...* :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Apr 10 2007, 11:19 AM~7657983
> *aint trying show no disrespect or hate towards these vatos that whopped us but...
> 
> I tell ya this... next time we play volleyball against ________.
> ...


Its all good big homies, the shit was alot of fun bro! Good to kick back with you guys..


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 10 2007, 11:27 AM~7658050
> *DAM...FIRST THING WE SAID WAS "DON'T TAKE IT PERSONAL." :thumbsup:
> WE ROTATED EVERY TIME WE WERE SUPPOSED TO. :thumbsup:
> BELEIVE ME...WE DRANK PLENTY, BEFORE, DURING, AND AFTER WE PLAYED. :thumbsup:
> ...


And lok'd out tambien!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 10 2007, 11:29 AM~7658068
> *CHINGAO !!!!!! I THINK NEXT TIME IS GONNA B SOONER THAN LATER................
> 
> THIS VOLLYBALL BEFF IS HEATING UP .......... PPV 25.99 !!!!!!!!! LOSER
> ...


*DAMN, IF IT WAS BUDWEISER ,I WAS FIXING 2 GET A CREW TOGETHER,NEVERMIND ! *


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 10 2007, 10:40 AM~7658158
> *i know that feeling we never played volley ball either until we joined the ula,we aint the best out there but we kinda got the hang of it, will be ready for the next picnic
> *


_I'll play with who ever my ******!!! I'm a free agent in volley ball. Big props to the Majestix, they are the champs. Pinche Felipe was spiking the shit out of that ball, but i bet he's still hurting!!_


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Apr 10 2007, 09:56 PM~7663081
> *I'll play with who ever my ******!!! I'm a free agent in volley ball. Big props to the Majestix, they are the champs. Pinche Felipe was spiking the shit out of that ball, but i bet he's still hurting!!
> *


we could always use a extra player :cheesy:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Apr 9 2007, 03:36 PM~7651501
> *I HEARD YOU GUYS WERE STILL FLINCHING FROM ALL THOSE SPIKES YESTERDAY, SHELLSHOCK?? LOL, NO TE CREES BRO IT WAS ALOT OF FUN, NO DOUBT HOMIE AT OUR PICNIC ITS ON BRO!  GOOD TO KICK IT WITH YOU HOMIES OUT THERE...
> *


* WE JUST ADDED A PLAQUE FOR"VOLLEYBALL CHAMPIONS" FOR OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC AT JOE POOL LAKE ON MAY20TH, SO WHOEVER IS READY FOR SOME VOLLEYBALL ,GET YOUR CREW TOGETHER ! * :thumbsup:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

oooohh volleyball ,count me in :biggrin: ,
me an my family have a team getting created outside the c.c. for fun against whoever :yes:


----------

